#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Общий форум >  > > >  >  >  О роли Учителя в школе Чань (Дзэн)

## Еше Нинбо

*Алтарная сутра драгоценной Дхармы Шестого Патриарха* 


Глава 7 Кармичекие встречи:

«…Мастер Чань Юнцзя Сюаньцзюе 
Однажды, он случайно встретился с учеником Шестого Патриарха Сюаньце. У них произошёл очень искренний и задушевный разговор. Досточтимый Сюаньце в ходе их беседы обнаружил, что высказывания Сюанцзюе по своему внутреннему содержанию соответствуют духу учения патриархов Чань. Досточтимый Сюаньце спросил его: «От кого Вы получили Дхарму?» Сюаньцзюе ответил: «Когда я изучал сутры и комментарии к ним канона Махаяны, у меня было много учителей. Затем я постиг школу сердца Будды (чань-буддизм). Но у меня ещё не было учителя от этой школы, который бы мог подтвердить мои знания». Сюаньце ответил: *«До Бхисмадаржитасвары Раджи Будды (первого, изначального Будды) можно обойтись без учителя, но после Бхисмадаржитасвара Раджи, тот, кто намеревается сам достичь прозрения без помощи учителя, является самым настоящим еретиком (последователем ошибочных учений).*Сюаньцзюе тогда сказал: «Не могли бы Вы стать моим учителем и подтвердить мои знания?»
Сюаньце ответил: «Мои слова не имеют веса. В Цаоси есть Шестой Патриарх, к нему приходят люди со всех сторон света, чтобы получить Дхарму. Если ты желаешь пойти к нему, я могу проводить тебя».

глава 2 О праджне

«Мудрость Праджни Бодхи изначально есть в каждом человеке. *Но по причине того, что сознание людей омрачено и они не могут самостоятельно прозреть, требуется помощь Великих учителей, которые бы указали им, как увидеть Самоприроду.* Нужно знать о том, что Природа Будды изначально одинакова как у мудрых, так и у глупых людей. Только по причине того, что люди различаются в степени заблуждения и прозрения, есть глупые и есть мудрые люди. Сегодня я передам Дхарму Маха праджняпарамита, чтобы каждый из Вас обрёл мудрость…»

«Вы все должны сами созерцать своё сознание (медитировать) и должны сами увидеть изначальную Природу. *Если вы не можете самостоятельно прозреть, то вам нужно искать Великого Учителя, который понимает Дхарму самой высшей Колесницы (Высшей Махаяны), чтобы он прямо указал Вам правильный Путь. Такой Учитель имеет великую карму – руководство людьми, чтобы они обрели видение своей Природы (Будды). Все благие Дхармы появляются благодаря таким Учителям.* Все Будды прошлого, настоящего и будущего, 12 разделов Трипитаки все они имеются в Природе человека. *Если Вы не можете сами прозреть, нужно просить Учителя, чтобы он указал Вам метод и теорию (практики).
Тот, кто прозревает сам, тому не нужна помощь извне. Неправ тот, кто привязан к идее того, что обязательно нужна помощь других людей (Учителей) для обретения освобождения. 
Почему? В нашем собственном сознании есть совершенные знания, которые мы можем сами постигнуть. Если мы связаны ошибочными представлениями и неверными иллюзорными мыслями, то даже помощь и передача знаний Учителя не сможет спасти нас.* Если вы начинаете созерцать с помощью истинной Праджни, то в одно мгновение исчезнут все иллюзорные мысли. Как только Вы постигнете Самоприроду, в одного мгновение вы достигнете состояния (земли) Будды…»

Глава 7 Кармические встречи
« У Цзиньцан («Безграничное сокровище»). Она постоянно читала Махапаринирвана сутру. Когда Патриарх услышал текст сутры, он сразу уловил его сокровенный смысл и стал объяснять его ей. Досточтимая У Цзиньцан тогда взяла текст сутры и стала спрашивать значение некоторых иероглифов. Патриарх сказал ей в ответ: «Я не знаю иероглифов, но если ты хочешь знать смысл сутры, пожалуйста, спрашивай». Досточтимая У Цзиньцан удивлённо спросила: «Не зная иероглифов, как Вы можете понять смысл текста?» Патриарх ответил: *«Сокровенные истины всех Будд не имеют ничего общего с письменностью и языком»…»*

http://www.dzen-portal.info/content/...tra/sutra.html

----------

AndyZ (16.01.2013), Joy (16.01.2013), Won Soeng (16.01.2013), Алик (17.01.2013), Андрей Лиходедов (18.01.2013), Дмитрий С (16.01.2013), Пема Ванчук (16.01.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий С

И как найти Великого Учителя?

----------


## Еше Нинбо

Для меня актуальнее другое, как стать настоящим, преданным учеником.

----------

Joy (16.01.2013), Германн (23.01.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий С

А как Вы думаете, где Учитель должен располагаться, внутри Вас или снаружи? Или ни внутри, ни снаружи?

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> А как Вы думаете, где Учитель должен располагаться, внутри Вас или снаружи? Или ни внутри, ни снаружи?


Слишком заумно. 
Учитель есть учитель. Он снаружи. Его нужно уважать и любить. 
Ученик внутри, он учится, поэтому должен быть скромным и служить учителю. 
Даже если учитель бьёт тебя - это самое настоящее благословение.
Быть преданным учителю как собака. :Smilie:

----------

Германн (23.01.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Слишком заумно. 
> Учитель есть учитель. Он снаружи. Его нужно уважать и любить. 
> Ученик внутри, он учится, поэтому должен быть скромным и служить учителю. 
> Даже если учитель бьёт тебя - это самое настоящее благословение.
> Быть преданным учителю как собака.


Это, уважаемый Еше Нинбо, больше из области bdsm, чем буддизма. Но Вы говорите это так искренне, что, возможно, в этом есть и буддизм  :Smilie: .

----------

AndyZ (16.01.2013), Won Soeng (16.01.2013), Еше Нинбо (16.01.2013), Кайто Накамура (17.01.2013)

----------


## Won Soeng

> И как найти Великого Учителя?


Слышать на 100%, видеть на 100%, чувствовать на 100%.
Великий учитель в каждой форме, в каждом звуке. Исключение одних в угоду другим делает учителя бренным.

Вот почему, до тех пор, пока зеркало ума то и дело замутняется - хорошо уделять внимание наиболее чистым зеркалам. Порой в чистом отражении можно увидеть то, что не удается увидеть прямо.
Пока зеркало мутное, да еще и составленное из осколков, небрежно, неровно, с пропусками - ни к чему размышлять о природе зеркал, отражений и отражаемого.

Есть немало учителей. Но и не так уж много. Обращаясь к учителю за дхармой, внимательно слушая получаемую дхарму и следуя ей, рано или поздно возникнет момент, когда этому учителю больше нечего будет дать. И тогда, если есть что-то еще, он подскажет, откуда он сам черпает эту дхарму, куда следует обратиться. 

Чем тщательнее собрана чистая дхарма, тем уже круг наставников. Было бы странным не зная основ арифметики жаждать учиться математике лишь у Перильмана, например, хоть он и широко известен, как достигший высот в понимании математики. Для начала весьма полезны самые разнообразные школьные учителя или даже репититоры из старшеклассников.

----------

Joy (16.01.2013), Еше Нинбо (16.01.2013), Ритл (26.01.2013)

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> Изучив сутры "Большой Трипитаки", *наставник постиг мудрость без учителя* и стал образцом для всех [входящих] во врата дхармы своего века.


Из жизнеописания тхиенши Ман Зяка (1052-1096)

----------

Дмитрий С (16.01.2013), Ритл (26.01.2013)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

以心传心，不立文字，直指人心，明心见性成佛 - 达摩

"Дзен - особая форма передачи истины, не связанная с какими-либо трактатами. Передача от сердца к сердцу, прямой контакт с духовной сущностью человека, просветление сознания и достижение совершенства Будды... " -
                                                                                  Бодхидхарма

----------


## AndyZ

В дзен, который не так опирается на сутры и тексты как другие традиции, роль учителя особенно важна. Работая с такими методами как шикантаза (безобъектная медитация) или коанами очень много остается для вольной интерпретации. Т.е. без внешнего контроля очень легко вообразить, что я делаю эту практику правильно. А работа с коанами вообще без учителя не возможна. Как мне говорил один учитель, можно практиковать и самому, но это как идти пешком, в то время как практика с учителем - это езда на поезде  :Smilie:

----------

Еше Нинбо (16.01.2013), Пема Ванчук (17.01.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий С

Если нет учителя, временно можно сделать вот что (в духе гештальт-психологии). Нарисовать учителя и, когда возникают вопросы, обращаться к нему с ними, а потом от его имени на них отвечать. Ответы (себя самого на свои вопросы) могут быть очень интересными.

Ну, это типа техника медитации такая  :Wink: .

----------

Пема Ванчук (17.01.2013), Ритл (26.01.2013), Федор Ф (22.01.2013)

----------


## AndyZ

> Если нет учителя, временно можно сделать вот что (в духе гештальт-психологии). Нарисовать учителя и, когда возникают вопросы, обращаться к нему с ними, а потом от его имени на них отвечать. Ответы (себя самого на свои вопросы) могут быть очень интересными.
> 
> Ну, это типа техника медитации такая .


Таким образом очень тяжело выйти за рамки своего неведения.

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Таким образом очень тяжело выйти за рамки своего неведения.


За рамки своего неведения тяжело выйти и с дюжиной учителей, к сожалению. А учитель, по-моему, расположен внутри. Внешний учитель лишь помогает его (внутреннего) растормошить  :Smilie: .

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> В дзен, который не так опирается на сутры и тексты как другие традиции, роль учителя особенно важна. Работая с такими методами как шикантаза (безобъектная медитация) или коанами очень много остается для вольной интерпретации. Т.е. без внешнего контроля очень легко вообразить, что я делаю эту практику правильно. А работа с коанами вообще без учителя не возможна. Как мне говорил один учитель, можно практиковать и самому, но это как идти пешком, в то время как практика с учителем - это езда на поезде


Практика с просветлённым Учителем - как на космической ракете к другим планетам. :Smilie: 
Самостоятельная практика без Учителя - как на хромом осле в соседний аул.

----------

Эделизи (17.01.2013)

----------


## AndyZ

> За рамки своего неведения тяжело выйти и с дюжиной учителей, к сожалению. А учитель, по-моему, расположен внутри. Внешний учитель лишь помогает его (внутреннего) растормошить .


Мы оба судим основываясь на своем опыте. Исходя из моего опыта, самостоятельной практики и практики с учителем - я вижу огоромные преимущества в практике с учителем. Конечно, в итоге ученик должен сам работать и никакой учитель не может дать того, чего у ученика уже нет в наличии. Как сказал один учитель. "Я не шарлатан и мне абсолютно нечего дать ученикам, кроме того, что у них уже есть самих".

----------

Дмитрий С (16.01.2013)

----------


## Кайто Накамура

:Smilie:  А вам не приходила мысль, что история направлений близких к чань в Китае и специфики их практики основана больше на местных условиях и на местных специфических препятствиях? Например, было сложно с грамотностью, среди прочего. И при этом культура грамотных - тогдашнего "истеблишмента" была слишком завязана на играх в концепты и ритуальности, конфуцианщине всякого рода, ... :Smilie: 

Это я к тому что наши современные условия очевидно ближе к условиям жизни и культуры элитных каст древней Индии (для мирян уж точно) в сравнении со средневековым Китаем, то есть мы грамотны, имеем много свободного времени и наша культура не страдает от погружения в неоправданный формализм.  :Smilie:

----------

Топпер- (17.01.2013)

----------


## Поляков

> история направлений близких к чань в Китае и специфики их практики основана больше на местных условиях


Пока не сложился новый стиль, практикуем по классическим рецептам.

----------

unsui (17.01.2013), Германн (23.01.2013), Топпер- (17.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (17.01.2013)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Например, было сложно с грамотностью, среди прочего.


В России (если вы это имеете в виду под «наши современные условия») тоже всё не просто, ох, как не просто с грамотностью  :Frown: 




> Это я к тому что наши современные условия очевидно ближе к условиям жизни и культуры элитных каст древней Индии (для мирян уж точно) в сравнении со средневековым Китаем, то есть мы грамотны, имеем много свободного времени и наша культура не страдает от погружения в неоправданный формализм.


Невероятно далеки как от древнеиндийских, так и от древнекитайских. И слава буддам! Впрочем, сорадуюсь, что у Вас много свободного времени.

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> В России (если вы это имеете в виду под «наши современные условия») тоже всё не просто, ох, как не просто с грамотностью 
> 
> 
> 
> Невероятно далеки как от древнеиндийских, так и от древнекитайских. И слава буддам! Впрочем, сорадуюсь, что у Вас много свободного времени.


Вот ещё мысль по ходу возникла. Когда старые учителя Дзен в Китае критиковали привязку к книгам, не имело ли это смысл скорее такой - они критиковали не сами Сутты а то как их подавали в других "читающих" школах, а подавали там их тоже с перекосом, на конфуцианский манер. То есть распространённость темы "мы не опираемся на тексты" связана с тем что в традиции "истеблишмента" в "читающих" школах опора на тексты приняла те формы, которые и могла принять среди чиновничества Поднебесной.  :Smilie:

----------

Федор Ф (22.01.2013)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

Сутры Учителя не критиковали, просто говорили об ограниченности языка, которым невозможно выразить всю гамму внутренних чувств и ощущений, всю палитру внутреннего йогического опыта.

Вот, например, что говорится об этом в Алтарной сутре драгоценной Дхармы Шестого Патриарха, глава 10 Завещание:

"Если полностью привязываться к явлениям, то будут усиливаться ошибочные воззрения. А если полностью привязываться к пустоте, то будет усиливаться неведение. *Человек, привязывающийся к пустоте, будет хулить сутры, говоря, что в прямом Пути не нужна письменность. Если не нужна письменность, то тогда и люди не должны говорить друг с другом, поскольку письменность – это отображение языка. Они говорят, что в прямом Пути не нужна письменность, но понимают ли эти люди, что эти два слова «не нужна» тоже являются письменностью? Когда такие люди видят, как кто-нибудь объясняет Дхарму, они начинают хулить объясняющего, говоря, что он привязывается к языку и письменности. Вы должны знать, что если человек сам в заблуждении, это ещё простительно, но ведь он ещё начинает хулить буддийские сутры. Нельзя клеветать на сутры. Поскольку препятствия и грехи от этого неисчислимы.* Если же мы привязываемся к внешним явлениям, выполняя какую-либо практику, стремясь к истине, мы можем даже построить многочисленные храмы и монастыри для преподавания буддизма, говоря об ошибках утверждения или отрицания. Но, ведя себя подобным образом, мы не сможем увидеть Самоприроду в многочисленных кальпах. 
Вместо того чтобы говорить, слушайте и совершенствуйтесь на основе Дхармы. Не нужно при этом избавляться от всех мыслей, создавая тем самым препятствия природе Дао. 
У того же, кто слышит Дхарму, но не совершенствуется, рождаются ошибочные, неправедные мысли. Поэтому совершенствуйтесь, следуя Дхарме, и передавайте Дхарму другим, не имея привязанностей к явлениям".
http://www.dzen-portal.info/content/...sutra/10s.html

----------

AndyZ (17.01.2013), Won Soeng (17.01.2013), Германн (23.01.2013), Кайто Накамура (17.01.2013), Пема Ванчук (17.01.2013)

----------


## Ho Shim

> Вот ещё мысль по ходу возникла. Когда старые учителя Дзен в Китае критиковали привязку к книгам, не имело ли это смысл скорее такой - они критиковали не сами Сутты а то как их подавали в других "читающих" школах, а подавали там их тоже с перекосом, на конфуцианский манер. То есть распространённость темы "мы не опираемся на тексты" связана с тем что в традиции "истеблишмента" в "читающих" школах опора на тексты приняла те формы, которые и могла принять среди чиновничества Поднебесной.


Зачем гадать? В критике обычно и написано почему они критикуют что-то))

----------

Поляков (17.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (17.01.2013)

----------


## Ho Shim

> Если нет учителя, временно можно сделать вот что (в духе гештальт-психологии). Нарисовать учителя и, когда возникают вопросы, обращаться к нему с ними, а потом от его имени на них отвечать. Ответы (себя самого на свои вопросы) могут быть очень интересными.
> 
> Ну, это типа техника медитации такая .


Простите, глупее и представить себе сложно)) Учитель и нужен для того, чтобы взглянуть на себя со стороны. А если вы сами себе хотите отвечать, зачем кого-то рисовать))  :Wink:

----------

unsui (17.01.2013), Еше Нинбо (17.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (17.01.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Простите, глупее и представить себе сложно)) Учитель и нужен для того, чтобы взглянуть на себя со стороны. А если вы сами себе хотите отвечать, зачем кого-то рисовать))


В наше время, конечно, проще и быстрее распечатать из интернета  :Smilie:

----------

Дмитрий С (17.01.2013)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> В наше время, конечно, проще и быстрее распечатать из интернета


Внезнаковую передачу? :Smilie:

----------


## Ho Shim

> Внезнаковую передачу?


Внезнаковую и печатать не надо)

----------


## Топпер

> Внезнаковую передачу?


А её по хай-фай  :Smilie:

----------

Дмитрий С (18.01.2013)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> А её по хай-фай


Махасиддха :Smilie:

----------


## Пема Ванчук

Косе Утияма-роси писал, что единственный учитель- это дзадзэн. А еще читал, что без Учителя довольно велик риск подцепить "чаньскую болезнь", правда, и при наличии Учителя эта хворь может пристать.

----------

Дмитрий С (17.01.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Простите, глупее и представить себе сложно)) Учитель и нужен для того, чтобы взглянуть на себя со стороны. А если вы сами себе хотите отвечать, зачем кого-то рисовать))


Ну, ежели Вы ждете кого-то, который придет и Вас освободит, то Вам придется еще долго ждать  :Wink: 

Считаете глупым рисовать учителя, не рисуйте! Можно, как я уже говорил, сказать несколько слов от имени ножки стула, на которой Вы сидите. Чем лучше Вы отождествитесь с ножкой стула, тем больше пользы будет.

А впрочем, судя по резкости Вашей реакции, придется Вам все же дождаться Великого Наставника  :Smilie: . Когда дождетесь, пожалуйста, дайте мне знать  :Wink: .

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Косе Утияма-роси писал, что единственный учитель- это дзадзэн. А еще читал, что без Учителя довольно велик риск подцепить "чаньскую болезнь", правда, и при наличии Учителя эта хворь может пристать.


Пока что я как раз вижу, что эта хворь передается через учителей  :Smilie: .

----------

Леонид Ш (17.01.2013), Пема Ванчук (18.01.2013)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Косе Утияма-роси писал, что единственный учитель- это дзадзэн. А еще читал, что без Учителя довольно велик риск подцепить "чаньскую болезнь", правда, и при наличии Учителя эта хворь может пристать.


То есть с дзадзеном (единственным учителем  :Smilie:  ) и _ещё несколькими_ учителями риск снижается.

----------

Дмитрий С (17.01.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> То есть с дзадзеном (единственным учителем  ) и _ещё несколькими_ учителями риск снижается.


У меня кроме дзадзена есть еще один постоянный учитель - мой кот  :Smilie: . 

В психологии есть фундаментальное понятие - проекция, и те (идиотские по мнению коллег) упражения, о которых я говорил, как раз очень эффективно работают с нашими проекциями. Чем лучше "растворяешься" во внешнем объекте, тем свежее становишься при "возвращении". 

Хороший внешний учитель отличается тем, что на него проектируешь свои сильные стороны. Плохой - навязывает тебе свои "плохие" проекции. Насколько я вижу, "плохих" учителей гораздо больше, чем хороших  :Frown: . Так что вопрос неоднозначный...

Есть один суперсекретный метод определения, стоит ли с учителем иметь дело. Дело в том, что даже плохого учителя трудно раскусить сразу, и даже за долгое время. Даже плохой учитель - всегда обладает некоторой силой, харизмой, и всегда искусно прячет свои слабые стороны. Он подчиняет ученика (даже хорошего) своей воле, и потом от него просто так не отделаешься. Но есть способ... Нужно пообщаться с его учениками. Скажем, человек десять лет медитирует под руководством учителя, но не избавился от язвительности, недоброжелаельности и т. д. У меня к такому ученику нет претензий, только сочувствие. Но уже ясно, что от такого учителя надо держаться подальше, чтобы не засосало  :Smilie: .

----------

Денис Евгеньев (17.01.2013), Кайто Накамура (18.01.2013), Федор Ф (22.01.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> В наше время, конечно, проще и быстрее распечатать из интернета


Скачать по Интернету может оказаться даже лучше, чем нарисовать, ведь там выбор крутой на все вкусы  :Smilie: . Также можно вылепить из глины (пластелина) или вырезать из дерева. Основной критерий - это чтобы объект, от имени которого произносишь фразы, был _внешним_ и был все время перед глазами. Хотя для некоторых людей больше подходит внутренний образ. Здесь - многочисленные возможности для экспериментов. Я в свое время получал интересные результаты, экспериментируя с абстрактными понятиями типа "ничто", "пустота", "возможность" и т. д. Это придумали гештальт-психологи, чтобы "сбить" привычные установки самонаблюдения и расширить возможности осознания. Если такие упражнения проделывать с увлечением, то из бессознательного освобождается много "связанных" в обычное время вещей. Таким образом можно временно освободиться от привычных границ нашего маленького "я", кардинально сместить центр наблюдения.

Где-то у одного из моих любимых мастеров дзен роси Судзуки я встречал такую штуку. Он приводил пример с поющей птицей и говорил: "Это вам кажется, что вы здесь, а птица поет где-то там, на крыше. На самом деле это вы поете - чикчирик  :Smilie: ". Это, по-моему, пример тонкой и изящной медитации... (где учителем является птица  :Smilie: )

----------


## AndyZ

> А еще читал, что без Учителя довольно велик риск подцепить "чаньскую болезнь", правда, и при наличии Учителя эта хворь может пристать.


Немного не в тему, но было бы интересно прочитать про эту хворь. Я об этом только на БФ и слышал.

----------

Пема Ванчук (18.01.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Немного не в тему, но было бы интересно прочитать про эту хворь. Я об этом только на БФ и слышал.


Да с этой хвори все начинают  :Smilie: . Заключается она в том, что думаешь, что что-то понимаешь в Чань. Знаешь, что такое "правильная практика", "настоящий учитель", и прочие глупости. Просто у некоторых она проходит, а у других остается надолго...

----------

Пема Ванчук (18.01.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий С

Еще одно классическое высказывание великого мастера:

"Прямо сейчас, в этот момент ученики в этом мире привязываются к словам   вроде   «внезапное   просветление»   и «постепенная практика». Они как бы без верёвки связали себя, полностью лишив себя возможности двигаться вперёд или назад. Как жаль, что несколько фраз, произнесённых буддийским наставником, могут заставить последующие поколения учеников беспомощно топтаться в смятении на перекрёстке."

Банкей

----------

Германн (22.01.2013), Кайто Накамура (20.01.2013)

----------


## Won Soeng

http://theravada.ru/Teaching/Books/N...es/chah_61.htm



> Не думайте, что практика - это только сидение с закрытыми глазами. Если вы так считаете, то скорее измените своё мнение. Устойчивая практика - это постоянная осознанность в каждом положении тела - сидя, при ходьбе, стоя или лёжа. Когда вы встаёте после сидячей медитации, не думайте, что вы вышли из медитации. Вы просто сменили позу. Если вы будете так практиковать - то обретёте покой. Где бы вы ни находились, у вас постоянно будет таковое отношение к практике. У вас всегда с собой будет устойчивая осознанность.

----------

AndyZ (21.01.2013), ElenaK (20.01.2013), Андрей Лиходедов (20.01.2013), Дмитрий С (20.01.2013), Паня (02.04.2013), Сергей Ч (20.01.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий С

"Вы свой собственный учитель. Поиск учителей не сможет развеять ваши сомнения. Ведите поиски истины самостоятельно - смотрите вовнутрь, а не наружу. Знание себя - вот самое важное."

"Один из моих учителей очень быстро и шумно ел. И тем не менее, он говорил нам есть медленно и осознанно. Я смотрел на него, и это меня очень расстраивало. Я страдал - а он нет! Я смотрел наружу. Позже я выяснил, что некоторые ездят быстро, но аккуратно. Другие ездят медленно и попадают в аварии. Не цепляйтесь за правила, за внешнюю форму. Если вы тратите десять процентов времени, наблюдая за другими, и девяносто - за собой, то вы практикуете нормально."

"Настоящий учитель рассказывает только о трудной практике оставления и избавления от самости. Что бы ни случилось, не оставляйте его. Пусть он ведёт вас, поскольку Путь забыть очень легко."

Аджан Чаа (http://theravada.ru/Teaching/Books/N...jan_chah.htm#4)

----------

Кайто Накамура (20.01.2013), Нико (20.01.2013), Сергей Ч (21.01.2013), Федор Ф (22.01.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий С

Еще один любопытный фрагмент:

"Вы должны узнать Дхамму сами. Это означает, что вы должны сами практиковать. Вы можете зависеть от учителя только на 50% пути. Даже то учение, что я вам дал, полностью бесполезно само по себе, даже если это стоило услышать. Но если вы поверили просто потому, что я так сказал, то вы не используете учение правильным образом. Если вы полностью поверили мне, то вы глупы. Услышать учение, осознать его пользу, применить это на практике самостоятельно, увидеть это внутри себя... это куда полезнее."

----------


## Поляков

> Немного не в тему, но было бы интересно прочитать про эту хворь. Я об этом только на БФ и слышал.


Их целый спектр, от физических проблем, связанных с долгим сидением, желанием обсуждать коаны, и до нервный расстройств. 

В автобиографии мастера Хэн Шаня есть описание последнего типа. Похожую штуку знакомый рассказывал: резкий подъем энергии, фантастическая работоспособность, четкость мышления и восприятия несколько дней, и дальнейшая маниакальная фаза с угрожающими голосами, неконтролируемым хаотичным мышлением и тремором конечностей. Был фильм про современных китайских отшельников с какой-то горы, там показывали деда, настоятеля монастыря, у него похожие симптомы. 

Говорят, что штука редкая, для особо упорных в практике.

----------

AndyZ (21.01.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий С

Как правило, физические проблемы не так страшны, как психические. Тело имеет хорошую обратную связь, и боль или сильный дискомфорт быстро "приводят в чувство". А вот напряжение психики определить не просто. Иногда человеку кажется, что он расслаблен, а на самом деле у него сильное психическое напряжение, которое прежде всего проявляется как аномалия рефракции глаз. 

Есть хороший метод проверки, в какую сторону ведет сидение - в сторону напряжения или в сторону отпускания. Надо нарисовать черную букву О (скажем, фломастером. Посмотреть не нее до и после сидения. Если сидение идет правильно, то после него эта буква будет казаться чернее, а пространство внутри нее белее. Если буква становится "менее" черной, сидение кардинально неправильно, его нужно прекратить и устранить напряжение другими методами. 

Также встречаются проблемы с расстройством дыхания (а заодно, конечно, и всей нервной системы), так как наблюдается неосознаваемая тенденция "контролировать" глубину и частоту дыхания, что опять же ведет к психическому напряжению. Такие вещи тоже срочно надо "лечить".

Слишком усердные попытки сосредоточиться на дыхании могут привести к головной боли из-за бессознательных попыток подавить отвлекающие мысли. Помогает расслабление нижней челюсти  :Smilie: .

----------


## Поляков

> Ответ же проще простого. соблюдать последовательность практики: воспитание нравственности и добродетели; после -работа с умом,  без этого пункта и выходят всякие болезни. Странно, даже мастер Хэнь Шань не следовал этому.


Хэн Шань был монахом, нравственным и добродетельным, судя по жизнеописанию, практически идеальным. Так что не катит.

----------

Дмитрий С (21.01.2013), Пема Ванчук (21.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (21.01.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Я написал это потому-что, в учении Будды, медитация ведёт к пошаговому увеличению радости, восторга, удовлетворённости, а в чань ведёт к нервным расстройствам. Значит, даже мастера, что-то делают не так. Бодхидхарма тоже не упоминал об этом.


Дык это ж после первой джханы  :Wink: . А Вы знаете кого-нибудь, кто ее достиг?

Кстати, у Будды после 8-й джханы перед Просветлением ого-го какое расстройство было  :Frown: .

А Банкей достиг просветления на последней стадии туберкулеза (правда, потом быстро выздоровел).

Так что, все гладко тока в учебниках бывает  :Wink: .

----------


## Дмитрий С

Медитация, в частности, сложна тем, что если с человеком что-то начинает происходить, даже опытный учитель не всегда может разобраться, в чем дело. Потому что, в отличие от физических упражнений, обратная связь очень туманна. Боли может не быть, а крыша может поехать. И не только в дзен, а и в любой школе, тем более, если человек обладает неустойчивой психикой.

----------


## Поляков

> Я написал это потому-что, в учении Будды, медитация ведёт к пошаговому увеличению радости, восторга, удовлетворённости


А нирвана - это когда лопаются со смеха? Смешно, да.

----------


## Поляков

> если с человеком что-то начинает происходить, даже опытный учитель не всегда может разобраться, в чем дело.


Откуда дровишки? Говорят, что разобраться наоборот не проблема, т.к. все примерно одинаковые, и со всеми происходит примерно одно и то же. Посмотрел на это сколько-то лет и вот он - опыт.

Вопрос тхеравадинам: читал, что в Тайланде есть монастырь по производству сумасшедших, спецместо для усиленной практики. Там каждый по своей программе медитирует или есть общий курс и инструкторы?

----------

Won Soeng (22.01.2013)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Медитация, в частности, сложна тем, что если с человеком что-то начинает происходить, даже опытный учитель не всегда может разобраться, в чем дело. Потому что, в отличие от физических упражнений, обратная связь очень туманна. Боли может не быть, а крыша может поехать. И не только в дзен, а и в любой школе, тем более, если человек обладает неустойчивой психикой.


Столько всего разного называют медитацией, что немудрено поверить в ее сложности. Поэтому и нужен учитель, который медитирует изо дня в день, чтобы просто присоединиться к нему.
На то, чтобы правильно научиться медитировать могут уйти годы. Что значит правильно научиться? Это значит обнаружить и отбросить пять препятствий и обнаружить развить семь факторов.
Все что подвержено возникновению - подвержено прекращению. 
Что бы ни происходило - совершенно не обязательно вообще в этом разбираться. Брось это сразу, как обнаружил. Оставь чувственные желания, как только они возникли. Оставь недоброжелательность, как только она возникает. Оставь возбуждение, тревогу,  нетерпение. Оставь вялость, сонливость, апатию, лень, усталость, безразличие. Оставь нерешительность, неуверенность, сомнения.

Каждый раз, когда что-то возникает: что это? Смотри на это, сохраняя невозмутимость и покой. Если невозмутимость и покой нарушены - как только это обнаруживаешь, сосредоточься на дыхании, позволь возникшему прекратиться, не уделяя ему внимания, отрешись. Затем рассмотри возникновение и прекращение, пока возникшее не прекращается безучастно, не нарушая невозмутимости и покоя.

И так снова и снова. Что возникло? Пусть это прекратится. Снова и снова. Так познается путь к прекращению. Шаг за шагом. От момента к моменту. 

Это значит не создавать сложного. Это значит не создавать простого. 

Не нужна никакая особая обратная связь. Устойчивость психики - результат прекращения чувственных желаний, недоброжелательности, суеты, лени и сомнений. Прекращения снова и снова. 
Всякая болезнь начинается от неведения прекращения. Это тело умрет. Все возникшие состояния психики прекратятся. Семена желаний взойдут в подходящих условиях. Знать о подходящих условиях - значит взращивать подходящие семена. Прекращение - значит не засевать семена не различая их. Выбрать прекращение - значит распознать каждое семя, каждый росток, каждый плод.

Что бы ни возникало: это влечение, отвращение или безразличие. Какие бы формы это ни принимало, это неведение, неразличение возникновения. Не нужно никаких особых сфер. Успокоение и различение возникающего беспокойства - это практика любой сферы. 

Когда люди следуют сложным концепциям, пытаются создать в уме что-то сложное, помимо скромности, внимательности и покоя, это сложное овладевает умом.
Прямо сейчас, что нужно, чтобы сесть, отрешиться от желаний, отвращения и безразличия и наблюдать как возникают и прекращаются страдания?

----------

Паня (02.04.2013), Ритл (26.01.2013)

----------


## Ho Shim

> Ответ же проще простого. соблюдать последовательность практики: воспитание нравственности и добродетели; после -работа с умом, без этого пункта и выходят всякие болезни.
>       Странно, даже мастер Хэнь Шань не следовал этому.


Мастера частенько не следуют правилам, это да) Часто встречающяся последовательность - пошел на гору/в пещеру/в отдаленный монастырь/закрылся в комнате, там чуть не умер/не сошел с ума, день/месяц/три месяца/год/три/пять - постиг свою собственную природу. Дзэн-мастер Сун Сан, достиг понимания (как говорят в Корее, нет в корейском слова _просветление_) в течении жесткого стодневного уединения. Но здоровье подорвал. Потом, когда ученики хотели повторить его подвиг он говорил, что не стоит - опасная и не нужная затея, он делал так потому что у него не было учителя, есть другой путь) Вот и еще один пункт по которому учитель необходим. Среди тех, кто практикует с учителем практически не случается эксцессов. А если и случается, то потому что не слушают его. Нормальный учитель всегда видит ум ученика и контролирует его практику. А вот с фейковым или добросовестно заблужающимся можно попасть в неприятности.

----------

AndyZ (22.01.2013), Дмитрий С (22.01.2013)

----------


## Won Soeng

Что касается последовательности, то, верно, она неоднократно указана: нравственность, покой, мудрость.
Все дело в том, что без нравственности не прийти к покою, а без покоя не обрести мудрости.

Только не нужно пытаться оценивать следование пути по внешним признакам. Покой нередко можно принять за безнравственность, а мудрость за беспокойство. 

Кроме того, большой ошибкой является сравнение некой идеальной нравственности, с достигнутым образом жизни конкретными существами.
Нужно понимать, что хоть, формально, и учат сначала нравственности и лишь затем успокоению и прозрению, в действительности, на каждом этапе пути практикуются все три группы. 
Только сначала объектом сосредоточения является нравственность, затем успокоение, а потом мудрость.

Есть люди, которым очень сложно воздерживаться от неправильной речи, неправильного поведения,  неправильного образа жизни. По этой причине, вся практика и воздержания, и успокоения, и прозрения для них сосредоточена на правильной речи, правильном поведении и правильных средствах к существованию. 

Люди, уделяющие очень много внимания нравственности не могут в полной мере выбрать объектом правильные усилия, правильную внимательность и правильное сосредоточение. Когда же ум в должной мере обуздан, поддерживать правильную речь, правильные действия и правильный образ жизни не становится сложным, тогда приходит время сосредоточения.

Но это не значит, что нужно годы заниматься только нравственностью, не приступая к сосредоточению. Только собственно неправильная речь, неправильные действия и неправильный образ жизни, актуальные в этот момент, не отброшенные, являются помехой к сосредоточению.  Латентные причины и условия для неправильной речи, неправильных действий и неправильного образа жизни не могут устраняться практикой обетов. Пока они не возникли - они не видны. 

Поэтому, в подходящих условиях практика нравственности выполняется легко и беспрепятственно. И тогда, в этих подходящих условиях, возможно приступать к сосредоточению. Неправильные усилия, неправильное внимание и неправильное сосредоточение очень быстро выразятся в неправильной речи, неправильных действиях и неправильном образе жизни. Тогда следует снова, каждую сессию, каждое утро, уделять внимание выполнению обетов. Это и будет практикой усилий, внимательности и сосредоточения на нравственности. И основой этому будет мудрость, правильные взгляды и правильные намерения. 

Так одно поддерживает другое, и так одно не возможно без другого. 
Неправильно думать: сначала только нравственность, никакого сосредоточения, никакой мудрости. 
Все три, снова и снова. Мудрость в знании правильной речи и неправильной речи, правильных действий и неправильных действий, правильного образа жизни и неправильного образа жизни. Когда мудрости не хватает - мы прибегаем к Будде, Дхарме и Сангхе. Решимость, внимание и сосредоточение на поддержании правильных взглядов и правильных намерений на сохранение правильной речи и прекращение неправильной речи, сохранении правильных действий и прекращении неправильных действий, сохранении правильного образа жизни и прекращении неправильного образа жизни. Когда решимости, внимания и сосредоточения не хватает, нам помогает принятое прибежище, друзья по Сангхе, решительные, внимательные и сосредоточенные. 

Поэтому сначала мы видим много внешней нравственности, сосредоточения и мудрости. Пользуясь ими мы обретаем сначала внутреннюю нравственность, зачем внутреннее сосредотчение и наконец внутреннюю мудрость. 

Но это еще не конец пути. Будучи опорой для других мы встаем на путь высшей нравственности, высшего сосредоточения и высшей мудрости.

----------

Ритл (26.01.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Откуда дровишки? Говорят, что разобраться наоборот не проблема, т.к. все примерно одинаковые, и со всеми происходит примерно одно и то же. Посмотрел на это сколько-то лет и вот он - опыт.
> 
> Вопрос тхеравадинам: читал, что в Тайланде есть монастырь по производству сумасшедших, спецместо для усиленной практики. Там каждый по своей программе медитирует или есть общий курс и инструкторы?


Дровишки - как раз из непосредственного опыта  :Smilie: . Приходилось "лечить" людей, медитировавших под руководством "опытных" учителей, или же самостоятельно.

Да тут и на форуме хватает сообщений о "необычных" выходах из тела, взрывах эмоций и пр. Вы наверняка их читали. А также видно довольно часто, что люди "заболевают" язвительностью и недоброжелательностью (тоже пачками, и тоже под руководством учителей). Я уже не говорю о прочих, более серьезных проблемах, которые можно даже здесь наблюдать в прямом эфире.

С психикой шутки плохи  :Frown: .

----------

Ритл (26.01.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Говорят, что разобраться наоборот не проблема, т.к. все примерно одинаковые, и со всеми происходит примерно одно и то же.


Не могу согласиться с этим. Даже "физически" все далеко не одинаковы. А психически одни и те же условия могут вызвать у одного серьезный невроз, а у другого глубокий и полезный инсайт.

Здесь уважаемый Ho Shim правильно отметил, что настоящий учитель должен видеть ум ученика (конкретный ум со своими конкретными проблемами), иначе будет худо.

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Нет. Просто у одного правильные взгляды, а, значит и медитация правильная, В этом случае она не может навредить. А у другого неправильные взгляды, тогда все, кранты. Дхамма может даже убить человека с неправильными взглядами, как острая трава куса (вроде так называется) ранит того, кто не умеет ее правильно взять (это сравнение из Канона)


А откуда человеку взять сразу правильные взгляды? Вы же видите, какой Палийский Канон огромный. Это потому, что Будда понимал, что разным людям нужны разные рецепты. Иначе просто можно было бы сказать. Вот Вам Благородные Истины вкратце, этого достаточно. Кстати, некоторым великим, как Шарипутра, достаточно было немногого...

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Кстати, некоторым великим, как Шарипутра, достаточно было немногого...


О да.



> Шарипутра подумал, что присутствующим в собрании Бодхисаттвам настало время принять пищу, на что Вималакирти, прочитавший его мысли, сказал: "Будда преподал восемь форм освобождения, которые ты получил в качестве практики; не смешиваешь ли ты сейчас своё желание поесть с Его Дхармой? Если ты хочешь есть, подожди немного, и у тебя будет редкое угощение".

----------

Дмитрий С (22.01.2013)

----------


## Федор Ф

> А откуда человеку взять сразу правильные взгляды? Вы же видите, какой Палийский Канон огромный. Это потому, что Будда понимал, что разным людям нужны разные рецепты


Никаких разных рецептов он не давал. А дал один четкий, прямой Путь. Другое дело, что Путь не так прост, поэтому и ПК огромный. И Сарипутта этот Путь прошел весь, не сомневайтесь, ни с нуля стал Архатом.

----------

Сергей Ч (22.01.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Никаких разных рецептов он не давал. А дал один четкий, прямой Путь. Другое дело, что Путь не так прост, поэтому и ПК огромный. И Сарипутта этот Путь прошел весь, не сомневайтесь, ни с нуля стал Архатом.


А что, разные рецепты для одного четкого Пути быть не могут?  :Smilie: 

Я, конечно, не имел ввиду то, что ПК состоит из разрозненных рецептов. Как раз наоборот, все очень связано. В то же время люди разных типов могут обратить повышенное внимание на то, что им больше всего подходит.

----------

Федор Ф (22.01.2013)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Никаких разных рецептов он не давал. А дал один четкий, прямой Путь. Другое дело, что Путь не так прост, поэтому и ПК огромный. И Сарипутта этот Путь прошел весь, не сомневайтесь, ни с нуля стал Архатом.


Странно, что так мало существ даже только встают на этот путь. Поэтому, хоть он и четкий, и прямой, есть много заблуждений в его отношении, сколько ни читай канон, сколько ни слушай учителей.

Сколько раз сказано о правильных взглядах, сколько раз Вы о них прочитали, обладаете ли Вы этими правильными взглядами? Никто и не сомневается, что Сарипутта этими взглядами обладает. И тем не менее, есть сутры махаяны, которые не входят в палийский канон, не признаются тхеравадой, поскольку говорят о высшем пути, высшем знании и высшем пробуждении. Для махаяны в этом нет проблемы.

----------


## Федор Ф

> Странно, что так мало существ даже только встают на этот путь


С самого начала Будда знал, что так будет. Главное, чтобы Путь в мире был, чтобы тот, кому надо, смог воспользоваться им. Массовость здесь ни причем.




> И тем не менее, есть сутры махаяны, которые не входят в палийский канон, не признаются тхеравадой, поскольку говорят о высшем пути, высшем знании и высшем пробуждении


Восьмеричный Путь приводит к Ниббане. Что-то есть выше ее?

----------


## Won Soeng

> С самого начала Будда знал, что так будет. Главное, чтобы Путь в мире был, чтобы тот, кому надо, смог воспользоваться им. Массовость здесь ни причем.
> 
> Восьмеричный Путь приводит к Ниббане. Что-то есть выше ее?


Конечно есть. Будда же выше Архатов. Ниббана у них одна, но путь Будды - выше пути Архата.

Пока Будда жил в этом мире и давал учение, он каждого учил сообразно способностям, не давая лишнего, давая лишь необходимое. Тхеравада не признает того, что Будда учил так же и тех, кто через кальпы станет новыми Буддами, давая им высшее учение.

Но, в любом случае, это всего лишь сложившиеся на сегодняшний день традиции. Им нужно следовать, а не сталкивать их последователей лбами. 
Кто-то воспринимает только Тхераваду, кто-то только Махаяну, кто-то ни то, ни другое, кто-то и то, и другое. Кто-то воспринимает пользу внешних учений, кто-то считает их неправильными в корне.

Все эти мнения - мнения омраченных существ, ищущих подтверждения своим убеждениям.

Мое же мнение - все что помогает на пути следует сохранять и взращивать, независимо от того, от имени какой традиции это делается. Правильны именно взгляды, а не подписи под взглядами. Правильны намерения, а не их авторитетность. Правильны конкретные усилия, а не портрет на знамени, во имя которого эти усилия совершаются.

Я не могу сказать, что свободен от ярлыков. Но хочу от них освободиться. Я готов ввериться прибежищу и следовать Будде, Дхарме и Сангхе. Но если следование Будде, Дхарме и Сангхе для меня кто-то обозначит как необходимость критиковать и порицать другие Сангхи - я не приму такого прибежища. В такой Сангхе утеряна Дхарма и нет благословения Будды. Все остальные Сангхи для меня почитаемы и уважаемы. Я согласен придерживаться традиции и воздерживаться от увлечения методами вне традиции, если в Сангхе принято сосредоточиться и не распыляться. Но если в Сангхе принято порицать другие Сангхи - я пройду мимо такой Сангхи.

----------

Дмитрий С (22.01.2013), Паня (10.04.2013), Ритл (26.01.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий С

Леша, трудно не согласиться с Вами! Разрази меня гром, если я вру, но я ни фига не встречал противоречий между ПК и Праджняпарамитой. Другое дело - комментарии к ПК и комментарии к Алмазной СУтре, Сутре Сердца и т. д.... Люди любят комментарии. Люди _хотят_ комментариев, будто они - какие-то низшие существа, которые ну никак не могут понять слова Будды, хотя он разъяснял свои идеи и так, и эдак, _лично_. Людям нужно, чтобы кто-то, кто спит точно так же как и они (и, следовательно, оперирует теми же категориями сна), _разъяснил_ им, что же все-таки значит то-то или то-то? К людям претензий нет. Есть претензии к комментаторам...

----------

Ритл (26.01.2013)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Я не могу сказать, что свободен от ярлыков. Но хочу от них освободиться. Я готов ввериться прибежищу и следовать Будде, Дхарме и Сангхе. Но если следование Будде, Дхарме и Сангхе для меня кто-то обозначит как необходимость критиковать и порицать другие Сангхи - я не приму такого прибежища. В такой Сангхе утеряна Дхарма и нет благословения Будды. Все остальные Сангхи для меня почитаемы и уважаемы. Я согласен придерживаться традиции и воздерживаться от увлечения методами вне традиции, если в Сангхе принято сосредоточиться и не распыляться. Но если в Сангхе принято порицать другие Сангхи - я пройду мимо такой Сангхи.


Ладно, БТР, хорошо. Тогда и не говорите, что сутры Махаяны говорят о высшем пути и именно по этой причине не признаются низшей Тхеравадой:




> И тем не менее, есть сутры махаяны, которые не входят в палийский канон, не признаются тхеравадой, поскольку говорят о высшем пути, высшем знании и высшем пробуждении


 Я лишь против этого вашего высказывания. Кстати, удивлен, что вы так говорите, я считал, что вы уважаете другие традиции. Дело даже не в этом. Ни в вашем неуважении или моей обиде, а в том, что такое отношение - заблуждение. Просто очень жаль, что такое заблуждение по поводу Тхеравады существует. Очень жаль. Я согласен с вами по поводу правильных взглядов. Но я еще знаю, почему некоторые сутты не входят в ПК. Но развивать эту тему  не буду. Мне крайне неприятны конфликты между традициями. К тому же они бессмысленны. К чему этот разговор? Я даже не понял, к чему это вы заговорили о низшем и высшем пути... Что ж, на этом наш диалог прерву. Я вообще сюда случайно зашел, о математике поговорить всего лишь.

----------


## Дмитрий С

Дорогой Федор, не обижайтесь на БТР  :Smilie: . Из всех махаянистов здесь пожалуй он больше всех уважает Тхераваду. По поводу "высшего Пути" - это просто слова. На самом деле нет никакого высшего или низшего Пути, а классики дзен говорили, что вообще нет никакого Пути  :Smilie:  (тоже нельзя их понимать буквально).

----------


## Won Soeng

Федор, я не порицаю Тхераваду, я не поддерживаю тех, кто считает Тхераваду неполноценной, или низшим путем. Тхеравада - полноценная традиция, в которой реализуются так же и существа с высшими способностями. Просто когда определенные люди говорят, что сутры махаяны неаутентичны, они заблуждаются. Это ничего не говорит об способностях этих личностей. Это говорит только об их заблуждениях. Такие люди не учитывают, что за 2500 лет все сотопанны, вступившие в поток при жизни Будды, стали архатами. 7 жизней по 70 лет - вот 500 лет. Но жизнь в других мирах более длинна, по нашим меркам. Вот только учение, восстановленное из этих миров выглядит иначе. Но это все то же учение, от Будды Шакьямуни.

Я не говорил про низший путь или высший путь. Я говорил лишь о способностях существ. Есть существа с малыми способностями, есть существа с большими способностями и есть существа с высшими способностями. Будда давал учение для всех трех типов существ. Мы с Вами не знаем даже своих способностей, как же мы можем судить о чьих-то еще?

Даже существа с малыми способностями могут в этой жизни вступить в поток, могут достичь одного возвращения, невозвращения и даже завершения святой жизни, прекращения колеса рождений и смертей.

Знаете, тут есть еще один аспект, который может быть не самым приятным. Малые способности ведут к малым заблуждениям. Великие способности - к великим заблуждениям.

И те и другие должны быть прекращены и отброшены. Малые заблуждения может оказаться проще отбросить, чем заблуждения великие.

Я не думаю, что в этом есть что-то обидное или несправедливое. В дзен, действительно, говорят: не создавайте малого или великого. Не думать - значит не увлекаться идеями, концепциями и моделями. До мышления - значит очень бдительно и внимательно видеть. 

Мудрость исправляет все ошибки и все заблуждения. Мастер дхьяны видит ошибки и сохраняет правильное. Не обязательно выкорчевывать все дерево из-за одного сухого листа. 
Мастера Дзен учат не искать лучших условий. Каждый ученик очень близок к Дхарме. Это называют в Махаяне природой Будды. Можно потратить тысячелетия на обсуждение тончайшего различия истины и заблуждения. Но можно в одно мгновение отбросить размышления и увидеть истину вне идей о ней. Можно прочитать все сутры, выучить их и цитировать их очень точно и уместно, но не ухватить мгновения мудрости. Можно услышать лишь слово Дхармы и прозреть мудрость прекращения. 

Зачем же таскать за собой ворох идей о хорошем и плохом? Нужно всего лишь немного внимания, чтобы увидеть возникновение страдания и прекращение страдания. К чему в такой момент мысли о хорошем и плохом? Это не то, чему нужно учиться годами, так ни разу и не применив мудрость. Плохое называют плохим потому что это влечет страдания. Хорошее называют хорошим потому что это влечет прекращение страдания. Эта абсолютная истина ничуть не сокрыта, но упускается снова и снова.

Нужно ли уделять внимание размышлениям, спорам и складывающихся из споров и размышлений отношений?
До того, пока это не обнаружено, нет разницы между школами и традициями. После того как это обнаружено, всякая разница перестает иметь значение.

Поэтому как я могу не уважать Тхераваду? Я могу лишь заметить, что Тхеравада - не значит спорить с Махаяной. Равно как и наоборот. 
Какова причина того, что люди ищут различия, сравнивают, решают что лучше или хуже, выше или ниже, точнее или туманнее, быстрее или медленнее?
Потому что люди сомневаются. Людят хотят надежной опоры. 

Тхеравада не учит спорить с Махаяной. Это далекая от святой жизни привычка и склонность ума. Только это.

----------

Алик (23.01.2013), Нико (22.01.2013), Паня (10.04.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий С

Эт точно! Для меня как-раз именно махаянская Алмазная Сутра стала когда-то некоторым "переломным" моментом. Хотя до этого я прочитал массу всего, в том числе из ПК. Честно говоря, если я вижу, что кто-то из учителей Тхеравады яростно спорит с Махаяной, или кто-то из махаянистов пренебрежительно относится к Тхераваде, то мне кажется, что это - философы, но не практики буддизма... Их, кстати, грех винить. Ведь философии-то действительно разные  :Smilie: .

----------


## Won Soeng

> Эт точно! Для меня как-раз именно махаянская Алмазная Сутра стала когда-то некоторым "переломным" моментом. Хотя до этого я прочитал массу всего, в том числе из ПК. Честно говоря, если я вижу, что кто-то из учителей Тхеравады яростно спорит с Махаяной, или кто-то из махаянистов пренебрежительно относится к Тхераваде, то мне кажется, что это - философы, но не практики буддизма... Их, кстати, грех винить. Ведь философии-то действительно разные .


Да и философии - не разные. Все эти споры от внутреннего сомнения.

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Да и философии - не разные. Все эти споры от внутреннего сомнения.


К сожалению, разные  :Frown: . Ведь философии (а их масса), скажем, Махаяны, возникли не чисто на основе Праджняпарамиты (или та же Тхеравада основывается не только на ПК), а на основе комментариев к ней. И вот мы уже имеет бессмертного Татхагату, вечное блаженство после паринирваны, сохранение индивидуальности в Паринирване (согласно ЕСДЛ) и пр. 

Впрочем из меня философ, как из моей бабушки - американский летчик  :Smilie: . Для меня ясно одно. Чем больше комментариев к слову Будды, тем больше серьезных расхождений.

----------

Кайто Накамура (23.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Впрочем из меня философ, как из моей бабушки - американский летчик .


Это Вы верно подметили, если считаете, что 




> Чем больше комментариев к слову Будды, тем больше серьезных расхождений.

----------

Еше Нинбо (23.01.2013)

----------


## Won Soeng

Дмитрий, есть много прекрасных, очень полезных комментариев. Просто некоторые вопросы некоторым умам затрагивать рано  :Smilie: 
Философия возникает как обсуждение того, что не можешь воспринимать. 
Вы не много найдете философов, обсуждающих сладость сахара, результаты сложения пары чисел или движение ног во время ходьбы. Если это можно просто делать - не так уж много можно в этом обсуждать. 

А вот обсуждение нирваны, татхагаты, пустоты, дхьян - сколько угодно. Пока еще в практике это станет различимо и распознано... А понять-то хочется уже сейчас.

Попробуйте учить ребенка ходить описывая ему устройство мышц, вестибюлярного аппарата, тонкости сокращения и расслабления мышц. Сколько ребенок может всего выучить, прежде чем сделает первый шаг!

----------

Паня (10.04.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Дмитрий, есть много прекрасных, очень полезных комментариев. Просто некоторые вопросы некоторым умам затрагивать рано 
> Философия возникает как обсуждение того, что не можешь воспринимать. 
> Вы не много найдете философов, обсуждающих сладость сахара, результаты сложения пары чисел или движение ног во время ходьбы. Если это можно просто делать - не так уж много можно в этом обсуждать. 
> 
> А вот обсуждение нирваны, татхагаты, пустоты, дхьян - сколько угодно. Пока еще в практике это станет различимо и распознано... А понять-то хочется уже сейчас.
> 
> Попробуйте учить ребенка ходить описывая ему устройство мышц, вестибюлярного аппарата, тонкости сокращения и расслабления мышц. Сколько ребенок может всего выучить, прежде чем сделает первый шаг!


Да, да! Ещё забыли упомянуть про комментарии к вкусу мёда. )

----------


## Won Soeng

Кстати, пример того, как обычно учат иностранные языки. Носители языка чаще всего и знать не знают всех этих тонкостей! Просто говорят и все. 
Родной язык изучается вниманием, пробами и исправлением ошибок. Вся эта структура речи, словарь, исключения - просто вшиваются в мозг. Потом уже можно изучать что из этого глагол, что существительное, что местоимение, какие правила образования предложений, оказывается, есть.

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Дмитрий, есть много прекрасных, очень полезных комментариев. Просто некоторые вопросы некоторым умам затрагивать рано 
> Философия возникает как обсуждение того, что не можешь воспринимать.


Вот-вот! Некоторые в лесу, в горах, под мостом с нищими постигают Истину, а другие, кто не смог постичь, в тепле и комфорте комментируют  :Smilie: . А потом все это выдается за истину в последней инстанции. Комментарий - это субъективное понимание того, кто комментирует, не более того...

----------


## Нико

> Комментарий - это субъективное понимание того, кто комментирует, не более того...


А если комментаторы -- Нагарджуна с Чандракирти? Солнце и Луна? Не более того?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Вот-вот! Некоторые в лесу, в горах, под мостом с нищими постигают Истину, а другие, кто не смог постичь, в тепле и комфорте комментируют . А потом все это выдается за истину в последней инстанции. Комментарий - это субъективное понимание того, кто комментирует, не более того...


Комментатор комментатору - рознь. 
Одно дело мы тут фантазируем, другое дело - учитель реализовавший истину наставляет. Будда - первый из комментаторов Дхармы.

----------

Еше Нинбо (23.01.2013), Паня (10.04.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Комментатор комментатору - рознь. 
> Одно дело мы тут фантазируем, другое дело - учитель реализовавший истину наставляет. Будда - первый из комментаторов Дхармы.


Ну, умолкаю  :Smilie: . Вы ж знаете мое отношение к учителям, реализовавшим истину. Они че-то плодятся в геометрической прогрессии...

----------

Кайто Накамура (23.01.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> А если комментаторы -- Нагарджуна с Чандракирти? Солнце и Луна? Не более того?


Если они сами реализовали то, о чем пишут, тогда они - не комментаторы, а учителя  :Smilie: . Насчет Чандракирти мало знаю. Нагарджуна внушает доверие. 

Но почему бы сначала самим не почитать Будду, так сказать, в первоисточнике  :Wink: ?

----------

Кайто Накамура (23.01.2013)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Если они сами реализовали то, о чем пишут, тогда они - не комментаторы, а учителя . Насчет Чандракирти мало знаю. Нагарджуна внушает доверие. 
> 
> Но почему бы сначала самим не почитать Будду, так сказать, в первоисточнике ?


Не всегда сутры были так доступны, как сейчас, в таком еще количестве вариантов. 
В периоды гонения на Дхарму сохраняли что могли, и во многих регионах было не так много сутр. 
Да и линии передачи монашества не везде сохранялись, прекращались и снова восстанавливались от других линий, и не один раз. 

Восстановление всей Дхармы по нескольким сутрам - великое достижение. Потом Дхарма могла быть снова утеряна, и снова восстановлена. 

Во всех регионах учение протекало по тончайшим ручейкам, когда число монахов снижалось с десятков тысяч, до считанных единиц, разбросанных на больших территориях.

Конечно же, сейчас собрано очень много сутр и трактатов. И ученые сделали их доступными многим людям.
Однако ученые не владеют Дхармой и не могут ей обучить. Поэтому, как и прежде, учиться Дхарме нужно в традиции. А вот изучать - можно и в интернете.

----------

Дмитрий С (23.01.2013)

----------


## Поляков

> Не могу согласиться с этим. Даже "физически" все далеко не одинаковы. А психически одни и те же условия могут вызвать у одного серьезный невроз, а у другого глубокий и полезный инсайт.
> 
> Здесь уважаемый Ho Shim правильно отметил, что настоящий учитель должен видеть ум ученика (конкретный ум со своими конкретными проблемами), иначе будет худо.


"Видеть ум ученика" это же не рентгеновское зрение и не магические способности, а красивая фраза для обозначения опыта. Который нарабатывается со временем. Практиковал человек 30 лет, изучал традицию,  учился у своего наставника, применял знания на себе, приобрел опыт. И начинает "видеть умы", потому что они такие же как и у него 30 лет назад. Если же начать здесь перечислять конкретные проблемы, то, думаю, и с десяток не наберется на все разнообразие чувствующих существ.

----------

AndyZ (23.01.2013), Ho Shim (23.01.2013), Won Soeng (23.01.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> "Видеть ум ученика" это же не рентгеновское зрение и не магические способности, а красивая фраза для обозначения опыта. Который нарабатывается со временем. Практиковал человек 30 лет, изучал традицию,  учился у своего наставника, применял знания на себе, приобрел опыт. И начинает "видеть умы", потому что они такие же как и у него 30 лет назад. Если же начать здесь перечислять конкретные проблемы, то, думаю, и с десяток не наберется на все разнообразие чувствующих существ.


Не знаю... Согласен, что эта фраза - обозначение опыта. Но даже обычный психотерапевт сталкивается с сотнями и тысячами проблем, и даже опытный врач далеко не все способен решить. А здесь ведь - уровень погружения еще глубже... Я бы не упрощал вопрос. Врочем, спорить не буду. Точки зрения высказаны достаточно полно.

----------


## Федор Ф

> Федор, я не порицаю Тхераваду, я не поддерживаю тех, кто считает Тхераваду неполноценной, или низшим путем. Тхеравада - полноценная традиция, в которой реализуются так же и существа с высшими способностями. Просто когда определенные люди говорят, что сутры махаяны неаутентичны, они заблуждаются


Я заранее прошу прощения за то, что вынужден говорить это в разделе "Дзен", но слабо надеюсь все-таки на хоть какое-то понимание.

БТР, все, что вы говорите - это точка зрения Махаяны, сильно завуалированная вашим личным мнением. Все это перемолото тысячу раз и подано на разных блюдах. Если мы будем разговаривать с точки зрения традиции, то этот разговор не закончится никогда, потому что представитель каждой традиции будет, естественно, защищать свою, а не пытаться понять другую. Давайте попробуем посмотреть на вопрос с точки зрения здравого смысла. 
Единственная причина, почему сутры Махаяны не включены в Канон - их несоответствие Дхамме (а далеко не то, что они излагают высший путь). Будда назвал 62 неправильных взгляда (ДН1), среди которых есть те, которые провозглашает Махаяна. Было бы странно в одном Каноне их соединить, вы не находите?. Хотя, конечно, есть и многие мысли, которые могли получить развитие (и получили) в Махаяне. Канон же содержит цельное учение, скрепленное единым духом, единым стремлением к освобождению, стремлением неукоснительного следования пути. В нем нет и намека на какие-то иные интерпретации Дхаммы. Это самодостаточное, цельное и открытое учение. 
Дзен, в свою очередь, тоже вполне самодостаточен и тоже скреплен единым духом, единым мироощущением. Но беда в том, что это мироощущение не буддийское, а, скорее, даосское. И чтобы меня не побили камнями, спешу сослаться на слова Судзуки из книги "Дзен-буддизм" о том, что дзен имеет точки соприкосновения с буддизмом (заметьте, он даже его не называет буддизмом), но лишь в той же мере, как и с даосизмом, например.
Но чтобы судить об этом, необходимо хорошо знать и ПК, и дзен и дао. А мы, подчас, знаем что-то одно, поэтому и судим опрометчиво о том, что нет различий между школами или о том, что Будда давал Дхамму в соответствии со способностями (хотя на деле, еще раз подчеркну, речь идет о взаимоисключающих учениях).
И последнее. Здесь прозвучала критика в отношении буддологов. В их защиту скажу, что именно они отстраненно и трезво могут разобраться в этих вопросах. Щербатской, например, правильно заметил, что ни одна религия в истории человечества не знала таких расхождений и противостояния школ, как буддизм. И что эти школы содержат взаимоисключающие мировоззрения. Так что, эта проблема существует, надо это четко понимать и не пытаться закрывать на нее глаза или спорить о правоте тех или иных взглядов. 
Просто принимать это, как данность. Тем более, что мы с вами не изменим, к счастью, ни Тхераваду, ни Махаяну.

----------

Кайто Накамура (23.01.2013)

----------


## Ho Shim

> Я заранее прошу прощения за то, что вынужден говорить это в разделе "Дзен", но слабо надеюсь все-таки на хоть какое-то понимание.
> 
> БТР, все, что вы говорите - это точка зрения Махаяны, сильно завуалированная вашим личным мнением. Все это перемолото тысячу раз и подано на разных блюдах. Если мы будем разговаривать с точки зрения традиции, то этот разговор не закончится никогда, потому что представитель каждой традиции будет, естественно, защищать свою, а не пытаться понять другую. Давайте попробуем посмотреть на вопрос с точки зрения здравого смысла. 
> Единственная причина, почему сутры Махаяны не включены в Канон - их несоответствие Дхамме (а далеко не то, что они излагают высший путь). Будда назвал 62 неправильных взгляда (ДН1), среди которых есть те, которые провозглашает Махаяна. Было бы странно в одном Каноне их соединить, вы не находите?. Хотя, конечно, есть и многие мысли, которые могли получить развитие (и получили) в Махаяне. Канон же содержит цельное учение, скрепленное единым духом, единым стремлением к освобождению, стремлением неукоснительного следования пути. В нем нет и намека на какие-то иные интерпретации Дхаммы. Это самодостаточное, цельное и открытое учение. 
> Дзен, в свою очередь, тоже вполне самодостаточен и тоже скреплен единым духом, единым мироощущением. Но беда в том, что это мироощущение не буддийское, а, скорее, даосское. И чтобы меня не побили камнями, спешу сослаться на слова Судзуки из книги "Дзен-буддизм" о том, что дзен имеет точки соприкосновения с буддизмом (заметьте, он даже его не называет буддизмом), но лишь в той же мере, как и с даосизмом, например.
> Но чтобы судить об этом, необходимо хорошо знать и ПК, и дзен и дао. А мы, подчас, знаем что-то одно, поэтому и судим опрометчиво о том, что нет различий между школами или о том, что Будда давал Дхамму в соответствии со способностями (хотя на деле, еще раз подчеркну, речь идет о взаимоисключающих учениях).
> И последнее. Здесь прозвучала критика в отношении буддологов. В их защиту скажу, что именно они отстраненно и трезво могут разобраться в этих вопросах. Щербатской, например, правильно заметил, что ни одна религия в истории человечества не знала таких расхождений и противостояния школ, как буддизм. И что эти школы содержат взаимоисключающие мировоззрения. Так что, эта проблема существует, надо это четко понимать и не пытаться закрывать на нее глаза или спорить о правоте тех или иных взглядов. 
> Просто принимать это, как данность. Тем более, что мы с вами не изменим, к счастью, ни Тхераваду, ни Махаяну.


A кто такой _Судзуки из книги "Дзен-буддизм"_? это который дзэн-мастер или писатель? и вообще, это что, в каждой теме теперь все будет?

----------

Денис Евгеньев (23.01.2013), Еше Нинбо (23.01.2013), Пема Ванчук (23.01.2013), Поляков (23.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (23.01.2013)

----------


## Поляков

> Но даже обычный психотерапевт сталкивается с сотнями и тысячами проблем, и даже опытный врач далеко не все способен решить.


Это от того, что психотерапия молодая область знания. Вот полечат 1500 тысячи лет и выработают безупречные методы. Скажем, пришел пациент к психотерапевту с проблемой взаимоотношений в семье, а тот его 30 раз палкой и выкинул за дверь. Пришел другой, с заниженной самооценкой, и опять 30 раз палкой и за дверь. )))

----------

Дмитрий С (23.01.2013)

----------


## Юй Кан

Если строго, то под _способностью видеть ум другого_ понимается понимается особая способность (*иддхи/риддхи*) "распознавать, при желании, ум, преисполненный влечения, — как преисполненный влечения, а избавленный от влечения — как избавленный от влечения; ум, преисполненный отвержения, — как преисполненный отвержения, а избавленный от отвержения — как избавленный от отвержения; ум, преисполненный заблуждений, — как преисполненный заблуждений, а избавленный от заблуждений — как избавленный от заблуждений; ум обузданный — как обузданный, а блуждающий — как блуждающий; ум развитый — как развитый, а неразвитый — как неразвитый; ум заурядный — как заурядный, а превосходный — как превосходный; ум сосредоточенный — как сосредоточенный, а несосредоточенный — как несосредоточенный; ум освобождённый — как освобождённый, а неосвобождённый — как неосвобождённый".

И если такой способности прямого и ясного видения/распознавания другого ума нет, то может иметь место _более или менее достоверное_ угадывание на основании некоего жизненного опыта и/или умения анализировать...

----------

Дмитрий С (23.01.2013), Кайто Накамура (23.01.2013), Марина В (23.01.2013), Федор Ф (23.01.2013)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Будда назвал 62 неправильных взгляда (ДН1), среди которых есть те, которые провозглашает Махаяна.


Какие, например?

----------

Еше Нинбо (23.01.2013)

----------


## Поляков

> и вообще, это что, в каждой теме теперь все будет?


тхеравада-спам. )) Вообще, конечно, для аутогенных тренировок и прочего самовнушения нужно специальное место на форуме выделить.

----------

Пема Ванчук (23.01.2013)

----------


## Юй Кан

Разница между психотерапией и искусными методами буддизма в том, что психотерапевт решает (как правило -- именно на основании опыта) некую локальную/конкретную жизненную проблему клиента (и сплошь и рядом решение одной такой проблемы даёт клиенту лишь временное облегчение и в дальнейшем приводит к появлению новых проблем...), тогда как просветлённый мастер/наставник, прибегая к упаям, должен бы уметь видеть и устранять на корню неведение ученика как таковое...

----------

Марина В (23.01.2013)

----------


## Won Soeng

> БТР, все, что вы говорите - это точка зрения Махаяны


 :EEK!:  Вы ко мне слишком добры...

Уважаемый Федор, несомненно, мои взгляды полны заблуждений.
И поэтому я допускаю глубокую и окончательную истинность и Тхеравады, и Махаяны, и Ваджраяны, и Дзен, и Дзогчен. А так же не исключаю глубокую, пусть и не окончательную, но точно глубже моих собственных представлений, истинность Христианства, Иудаизма, Индуизма, Ислама, Бонпо, а так же самых разных философских взглядов, научных картин мира и много чего еще.

Когда кто-то говорит "дойчланд обер алес" - я отношусь к этому с состраданием. Поэтому идеи о том, что сутры махаяны противоречат сутрам палийского канона я оставляю без внимания за недоказанностью, сомнительностью, предвзятостью и практической бесполезностью. Как говорится - это не мое дело.

----------

Tong Po (23.01.2013), Дмитрий С (24.01.2013), Еше Нинбо (23.01.2013), Нэйлер Пенн (25.01.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Разница между психотерапией и искусными методами буддизма в том, что психотерапевт решает (как правило -- именно на основании опыта) некую локальную/конкретную жизненную проблему клиента (и сплошь и рядом решение одной такой проблемы даёт клиенту лишь временное облегчение и в дальнейшем приводит к появлению новых проблем...), тогда как просветлённый мастер/наставник, прибегая к упаям, должен бы уметь видеть и устранять на корню неведение ученика как таковое...


В идеале да. На практике, к сожалению, этого не видно...

----------


## Юй Кан

Увидеть это -- невозможно... Можно, разве что, пережить. Самому. Правда?
Но для этого необходимо быть готовым. Опять же, самому.
Привёл ведь свёртку, касающуюся только наставника. А дальше должно быть куда более важное: касающееся ученика...

В частности, важный интравертный вопрос: "Насколько я сам готов к пробуждению?"
Но почему-то все претензии, как правило, адресуются учителю/учителям, а не себе самому...
Хотя учитель способен лишь дать последний волшебный пинок : ) тому, кто уже стоит на пороге полного оставления омрачений.

----------

Еше Нинбо (23.01.2013), Марина В (23.01.2013), Ритл (26.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Это от того, что психотерапия молодая область знания. Вот полечат 1500 тысячи лет и выработают безупречные методы. Скажем, пришел пациент к психотерапевту с проблемой взаимоотношений в семье, а тот его 30 раз палкой и выкинул за дверь. Пришел другой, с заниженной самооценкой, и опять 30 раз палкой и за дверь. )))


Некоторым это даже необходимо. )

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Увидеть это -- невозможно... Можно, разве что, пережить. Самому. Правда?
> Но для этого необходимо быть готовым. Опять же, самому.
> Привёл ведь свёртку, касающуюся только наставника. А дальше должно быть куда более важное: касающееся ученика...
> 
> В частности, важный интравертный вопрос: "Насколько я сам готов к пробуждению?"
> Но почему-то все претензии, как правило, адресуются учителю/учителям, а не себе самому...
> Хотя учитель способен лишь дать последний волшебный пинок : ) тому, кто уже стоит на пороге полного оставления омрачений.


Почему же невозможно? В Евангелие сказано о лже-пророках: "По делам их узнаете их". В буддизме я бы перефразировал: "По ученикам их узнаете их"  :Smilie: .

Часто трудно бывает понять, что представляет собою учитель. Но стоит лишь взглянуть на его учеников, и все становится ясным. Разве нет?

----------


## Еше Нинбо

Из лекции известного китайского буддолога упасаки Фэн Сючена по "Речениям с лазурного утёса":

"...Слева направо наставник Сюэдоу обвёл взглядом свою общину монахов-учеников и спросил: «Среди нас ли Первый патриарх Бодхидхарма?» 
И сам же ответил: «Да, он здесь!» 
«Позовите сюда патриарха Бодхидхарму, чтобы он омыл мне стопы!» 

Говоря простыми словами, это третирование Будды и низвержение патриарха! Ты осмеливаешься позвать патриарха Бодхидхарму, чтобы он тебе омыл стопы? Это неприлично. Ты можешь позвать ученика, чтобы он омыл тебе стопы. Но как ты можешь позвать патриарха мыть тебе стопы? Это как раз и есть место, где проявляется величие патриархов Чань. В тибетском буддизме есть четыре прибежища: прибежище в Будде, Дхарме, Сангхе и Ламе (Учителе, Гуру). Прибежище в Гуру важнее, чем прибежище в Будде, Дхарме и Сангхе, особенно прибежище в коренном Учителе. Правильные указания Учителя ты должен выполнять. Неправильные указания тоже должен выполнять. И никогда не сомневаться. Только в чань-буддизме разрешается иметь высказывания, превосходящие Будду и патриархов. Как говорил патриарх Байчжан: «Когда воззрения у ученика превосходят учителя, только тогда можно передавать Дхарму. Если уровень понимания у ученика равен учителю, добродетель учителя из-за этого уменьшается наполовину. Разрешается ученикам превосходить учителя». Поэтому и появился возвышенный стиль: «Не терпеть, когда учитель бьёт тебя палкой, не уступать учителю в ситуации коана». У нас должен быть такой внутренний дух, если нет такой смелости, храбрости, то медитация в Чань не будет иметь силы. Посмотрите на патриарха Юньмэня, он был очень грозным, очень энергичным! Все патриархи, основавшие свои школы в чань-буддизме они вставали во весь свой исполинский рост, упираясь головой в небо, а ногами в землю. «Настоящий муж сам имеют волю, устремлённую в Небо, и они не идёт по дороге, проторенной Так Приходящим!» Мастер Шитоу так говорил: «Пусть во всех жизнях я лучше буду тонуть в низших мирах, но не стану просить Будд о спасении». Все патриархи Чань наследовали этот дух. Здесь проявляется величие чань-буддизма. 
Такой стиль не означает, что нужно действительно третировать и обижать учителей и патриархов и не говорит о том, что нужно нарушать обеты.  Он означает освобождение своего сознания! Если нет настоящего освобождения сознания, то как ты достигнешь прозрения? Мы должны понимать суть этого..."

----------

Ersh (24.01.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий С

Все это очень красиво, дорогой Еше. Сможете ли Вы указать мне на Татхагату? Если нет, сможете ли Вы указать на наставника?

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> Все это очень красиво, дорогой Еше. Сможете ли Вы указать мне на Татхагату? Если нет, сможете ли Вы указать на наставника?



Он сам на себя укажет если будет кармическая связь.

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Он сам на себя укажет если будет кармическая связь.


Не является ли кармическая связь чем-то лишним в данном вопросе? Нельзя ли ее порвать на кусочки  :Smilie: ?

----------


## Еше Нинбо

«Эта Дхарма передаётся только людям с высшими способностями и мудростью, тем, кто глубоко верит в Дхарму Будды и имеет великое сострадание... Эта Дхарма передаётся только тем, кто идёт по пути Бодхисаттвы, при бедствиях не сворачивает с Пути, способен терпеть при встрече с болью и имеет сильные добродетельные качества» - Дуньхуанская Алтарная сутра

----------


## Дмитрий С

> «Эта Дхарма передаётся только людям с высшими способностями и мудростью, тем, кто глубоко верит в Дхарму Будды и имеет великое сострадание... Эта Дхарма передаётся только тем, кто идёт по пути Бодхисаттвы, при бедствиях не сворачивает с Пути, способен терпеть при встрече с болью и имеет сильные добродетельные качества» - Дуньхуанская Алтарная сутра


Дорогой Еше. Вы - искренний человек, и мне приятно было бы услышать Ваше видение, а не цитаты классиков  :Smilie: . Ведь для этого мы и общаемся. Какой смысл цитировать друг другу сутты? Их и так можно прочитать, причем в разных вариантах.

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> Дорогой Еше. Вы - искренний человек, и мне приятно было бы услышать Ваше видение, а не цитаты классиков . Ведь для этого мы и общаемся. Какой смысл цитировать друг другу сутты? Их и так можно прочитать, причем в разных вариантах.


У Вас есть качества, указанные в сутре? Работаете ли Вы над их воспитанием в себе?
Я сам ещё не обладаю такими качествами, и всё время думаю как бы мне эти качества в себе развить.

----------


## Дмитрий С

> У Вас есть качества, указанные в сутре? Работаете ли Вы над их воспитанием в себе?
> Я сам ещё не обладаю такими качествами, и всё время думаю как бы мне эти качества развить в себе.


Я не обладаю такими качествами. И не знаю людей, которые ими обладают. Но зачем ставить себе цель обладания теми или иными качествами? Я бы с удовольствием лишился всех качеств, и хороших, и плохих...

----------


## Еше Нинбо

Дело в том, что без таких качеств и установок, без их развития и тренировки, ничего не получится.

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Дело в том, что без таких качеств и установок, без их развития и тренировки, ничего не получится.


А мне кажется, что ничего не получится, если привязаться к любому, что-ни-на-есть хорошему качеству. Как только возникнет установка "Я-такой", сразу же возникнет само "я", "мое" и сопутствующие проблемы...

----------

Кайто Накамура (24.01.2013)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> А мне кажется, что ничего не получится, если привязаться к любому, что-ни-на-есть хорошему качеству. Как только возникнет установка "Я-такой", сразу же возникнет само "я", "мое" и сопутствующие проблемы...


Любое качество тренируемо.
В разведку чтобы пойти какие качества нужны человеку?
Прежде чем идти в разведку необходимо пройти подготовку и не слабую.
И не каждый сможет, не каждый захочет даже.

Должны быть, как минимум, готовность к самопожертвованию, умение преодолевать страх, способность терпеть боль, высокие адаптационные возможности, хорошая психологическая и физическая подготовка, стремление выполнить во что бы то ни стало поставленную задачу, цель, должна быть установка на постоянное самопреодоление.

----------


## Дмитрий С

Это так. Но, готовясь в разведку, Вы сможете пройти проверку лишь разведкой. Прохождение других проверок (напр., в роли мужа, сына, отца, начальника, подчиненного и т .д., и т. п.) наверняка покажет "изъяны" в подготовке  :Smilie: . Глиняный Будда не пройдет по дну реки. Медный Будда не пройдет через кузнечный горн...

----------

Кайто Накамура (24.01.2013), Паня (10.04.2013)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

Вот поэтому и нужна кармическая связь :Smilie:

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Вот поэтому и нужна кармическая связь


ОК. Приятно было с Вами пообщаться  :Smilie: . Надо теперь поспать чуток.

Желаю Вам хорошего настроения и успехов в практике!

----------

Еше Нинбо (24.01.2013)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Почему же невозможно? В Евангелие сказано о лже-пророках: "По делам их узнаете их". В буддизме я бы перефразировал: "По ученикам их узнаете их" .
> 
> Часто трудно бывает понять, что представляет собою учитель. Но стоит лишь взглянуть на его учеников, и все становится ясным. Разве нет?


Перефразировав суждение, Вы подменили понятия, подменив/исказив, тем самым, критерий оценки, да ещё объявив это искажение буддийским...




> Я не обладаю такими качествами. И не знаю людей, которые ими обладают. Но зачем ставить себе цель обладания теми или иными качествами? Я бы с удовольствием лишился всех качеств, и хороших, и плохих...


Логика: "Я не обладаю положительными/высокими качествами, о которых сказано в сутре, и не ставлю себе целью (а зачем?) обладания ими, будучи как бы готов с удовольствием лишиться вообще всех качеств".
Ключевые слова выделены.

Игры слов, словами игры
тешат самостности фибры...

----------

Марина В (24.01.2013)

----------


## Won Soeng

Юй Кан, логика помогает обнаружить противоречия и неполноту. Сколько ни применяй логику, она не поможет обнаружить непротиворечивой и полной истины. Вы же любите покритиковать логикой логику, а что дальше? Попрекая других - подставляетесь под удар. Но удар - не держите, сразу скатываетесь к оправданиям. Что, несомненно, сейчас и произойдет. Вы будете искать подмену понятий (для Вас понятия многого стоят, Вы верите в какие-то особые, правильные понятия, которыми не обладаете), не видеть, где Вы что-то сделали не так, и требовать, чтобы не переходили на Вашу личность. Верный прогноз?

----------

Кайто Накамура (24.01.2013)

----------


## Won Soeng

По сути. Невозможность слепому оценить верность зрения зрячего действительно нельзя как-то компенсировать мнениями других слепых. То есть, судить об учителе по ученикам - действительно, попросту "делать хоть что-нибудь, когда сделать ничего нельзя". Но вместо рекомендации по восстановления зрения, Вы, Юй Кан, просто уличаете в слепоте Вашего оппонента. Это тоже из разряда "делать хоть что-нибудь, когда сделать ничего нельзя". Чем же Вы улучшили ситуацию? Просто высказали свое раздражение тем, что в очередной раз не узнали рецепта излечения от слепоты. При этом, по сути, требуя, чтобы Ваше раздражение терпеливо (или снисходительно) оставили в покое, приняв за мудрый совет. 
Ух, представляю, что Вы сейчас за эти слова со мной сделаете  :Smilie:  Вы же не любите, когда с Вами поступают так же как Вы поступаете сами. С Вами нужно поступать мудро  :Smilie:  Не делай как я делаю, делай как я говорю  :Smilie: 

Но я тоже слепой. И это тоже мое  раздражение. Я это вижу, и если Вы захотите меня в этом уличить - продолжайте.

----------

Кайто Накамура (24.01.2013)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Юй Кан, логика помогает обнаружить противоречия и неполноту.


На полях: не задал дорогому Дмитрию простой вопрос: "Почему, восхваляя тут мудрость и доброту БТР, Дмитрий не приходит к заключению, что учитель БТР -- истиннопросветлённый?"
Будет очень странно, если не объявите это оправданием...

----------

Won Soeng (24.01.2013), Марина В (24.01.2013)

----------


## Won Soeng

Юй Кан  :Smilie:  Убили!

----------


## Юй Кан

Чуть добавлю.

Правды -- горькое лекарство,
липкой лести -- сладкий яд...

----------

Won Soeng (24.01.2013), Еше Нинбо (24.01.2013), Марина В (24.01.2013), Нико (24.01.2013)

----------


## Won Soeng

Горькое и сладкое - только вкус. И то, и другое - ни хорошо, ни плохо. Кто-то любит поострее, кто-то сластена. И то и другое - лишь склонности.
Мы можем видеть истину, это самое главное. Тогда ни горькая правда, ни сладкая лесть - ни отталкивают, ни влекут. Хотя бы на миг видеть это.

----------

Good (24.01.2013)

----------


## Good

> Горькое и сладкое - только вкус. И то, и другое - ни хорошо, ни плохо. Кто-то любит поострее, кто-то сластена. И то и другое - лишь склонности.
> Мы можем видеть истину, это самое главное. Тогда ни горькая правда, ни сладкая лесть - ни отталкивают, ни влекут. Хотя бы на миг видеть это.


А разве цветы сливы не должны улететь в снег? :Smilie:

----------

Дмитрий С (24.01.2013)

----------


## Юй Кан

> А мне кажется, что ничего не получится, если привязаться к любому, что-ни-на-есть хорошему качеству. Как только возникнет установка "Я-такой", сразу же возникнет само "я", "мое" и сопутствующие проблемы...


Неужто "я", "моё" и т.п. у Вас уже куда-то делись, если опасаетесь их возникновения при осознанной наработке именно благих качеств, призывая при этом других "Давайте жить дружно!", т.е., пытаясь *привязать* (это -- Ваше слово) их к дружелюбному общению и даже, бывает, ставя себя в пример?

----------

Марина В (24.01.2013)

----------


## Марина В

> По сути. Невозможность слепому оценить верность зрения зрячего действительно нельзя как-то компенсировать мнениями других слепых. То есть, судить об учителе по ученикам - действительно, попросту "делать хоть что-нибудь, когда сделать ничего нельзя". Но вместо рекомендации по восстановления зрения, Вы, Юй Кан, просто уличаете в слепоте Вашего оппонента. Это тоже из разряда "делать хоть что-нибудь, когда сделать ничего нельзя". Чем же Вы улучшили ситуацию? Просто высказали свое раздражение тем, что в очередной раз не узнали рецепта излечения от слепоты. При этом, по сути, требуя, чтобы Ваше раздражение терпеливо (или снисходительно) оставили в покое, приняв за мудрый совет. 
> Ух, представляю, что Вы сейчас за эти слова со мной сделаете  Вы же не любите, когда с Вами поступают так же как Вы поступаете сами. С Вами нужно поступать мудро  Не делай как я делаю, делай как я говорю 
> 
> Но я тоже слепой. И это тоже мое  раздражение. Я это вижу, и если Вы захотите меня в этом уличить - продолжайте.


Получится ли скромно, внимательно, спокойно поступить должным образом со своим раздражением, раз уж сами его видите?

----------

Юй Кан (24.01.2013)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Получится ли скромно, внимательно, спокойно поступить должным образом со своим раздражением, раз уж сами его видите?


К сожалению, не всегда. Нередко ловлю себя на жажде, невнимательности и устремленности, которые уже возникли. Нередко при этом так же не вспоминаю о том, что их следует отбросить.

----------


## Марина В

> К сожалению, не всегда. Нередко ловлю себя на жажде, невнимательности и устремленности, которые уже возникли. Нередко при этом так же не вспоминаю о том, что их следует отбросить.


И мне трудно, как, подозреваю, всем прочим, однако в тех случаях, когда всё что требуется сделать -- ничего не делать, поступить правильно _должно бы быть проще_?

Если остановить первую эмоциональную реакцию, служащую, по факту, защитной, заглянуть в себя и попытаться проанализировать, чем эта реакция была вызвана, можно и в практике преуспеть...

Если, наступив на горло собственной песне, уступить, не демонстрируя своего предвзятого отношения и крутости в деле _как бы защиты чужих интересов_, можно же, практически, недеяние совершить. Вдруг "защищаемый" решит заглянуть и в себя, вспомнив, что _со стороны бывает виднее_?.. В итоге, не ища выгоды для себя, получить таковую, притом *настоящую*, сделав доброе дело? Без никаких коанов и демонстраций, совсем просто...

----------


## Нэйлер Пенн

> Должны быть, как минимум, готовность к самопожертвованию, умение преодолевать страх, способность терпеть боль, высокие адаптационные возможности, хорошая психологическая и физическая подготовка, стремление выполнить во что бы то ни стало поставленную задачу, цель, должна быть установка на постоянное самопреодоление.


ой  :Smilie:  думаю, при таких условиях лично мне просветление грозит тыщ эдак через пару-тройку жизней...

----------


## Won Soeng

Марина, Юй Кан был не прав, я сказал об этом. На форму сообщения повлияло эмоциональное отношение. Правильным было бы сказать без эмоций. Совсем не сказать - неправильно.

Сейчас неправы Вы и было бы ошибкой Вам этого не сказать.

----------

Дмитрий С (25.01.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Марина, Юй Кан был не прав, я сказал об этом. На форму сообщения повлияло эмоциональное отношение. Правильным было бы сказать без эмоций. Совсем не сказать - неправильно.
> 
> Сейчас неправы Вы и было бы ошибкой Вам этого не сказать.


Леша, к сожалению, все это безнадежно. Приходится признать, что проще не отвечать ваще  :Frown: . Так что Вы, как всегда, были правы  :Smilie: .

----------


## Юй Кан

> Марина, Юй Кан был не прав, я сказал об этом. На форму сообщения повлияло эмоциональное отношение. Правильным было бы сказать без эмоций. Совсем не сказать - неправильно.
> 
> Сейчас неправы Вы и было бы ошибкой Вам этого не сказать.


Логика: "Юй Кан и Марина неправы, а я, БТР, прав, и было бы неправильно не сказать об этом [перейдя, в очередной раз, дважды в двух постах подряд, на личность Юй Кана и приписав, как водится, Юй Кану свои же, на этот раз -- раздражение, желание найти рецепт от слепоты и т.д.]".
Теперь ситуация ощутимо улучшилась и все враз исцелились от слепоты?

----------

Марина В (25.01.2013)

----------


## Марина В

> Марина, Юй Кан был не прав, я сказал об этом.


Не забывайте, пожалуйста, уточнять: неправ с Вашей точки зрения.

Для меня правота Юй Кана очевидна.





> На форму сообщения повлияло эмоциональное отношение. Правильным было бы сказать без эмоций. Совсем не сказать - неправильно.
> 
> Сейчас неправы Вы и было бы ошибкой Вам этого не сказать.


Неправа с Вашей точки зрения, т.к. считаю что было бы правильнее смолчать, погасить эмоции,  проанализировать откуда у Вас взялась такая реакция? Или в чём-то другом/ещё?

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Двух не хватает.

----------


## Won Soeng

Юй Кан, никакой логики (то есть раздумий): вы облажались. Вы это знаете, я это знаю. Делаете хорошую мину при плохой игре. Незачет.

Марина, есть мнения, есть факты. Вы сейчас поддержиаете Юй Кана. Понятно, но глупо. Только Вы его всегда и поддерживаете, даже в откровенных индюшествах. Учитесь на ошибках, больше на молчании не прокатите

----------


## Марина В

> Юй Кан, никакой логики (то есть раздумий): вы облажались. Вы это знаете, я это знаю. Делаете хорошую мину при плохой игре. Незачет.
> 
> Марина, есть мнения, есть факты. Вы сейчас поддержиаете Юй Кана. Понятно, но глупо. Только Вы его всегда и поддерживаете, даже в откровенных индюшествах. Учитесь на ошибках, больше на молчании не прокатите


Вы не ответили на мои предыдущие вопросы.

Что означает: "больше на молчании не прокатите", поясните, пожалуйста.

Дабы не быть голословным, приведите, пожалуйста, пример тех самых "откровенных..."... Я конкретику люблю. Дайте Ваши факты?

----------

Юй Кан (26.01.2013)

----------


## Won Soeng

Марина, Вы любите Юй Кана, а он любит себя. Это конкретика. Вам постоянно прокатывало наезжать на участников. Это ни Вам, ни ему не полезно, складывается иллюзия, что наезжать полезно. Его советы и Ваша поддержка ему все больше вредны. Вы не видите? Прискорбно. Захотите послушать - обсудим. Спорить - не буду.

----------

Дмитрий С (26.01.2013)

----------


## Марина В

> Марина, Вы любите Юй Кана, а он любит себя. Это конкретика. Вам постоянно прокатывало наезжать на участников. Это ни Вам, ни ему не полезно, складывается иллюзия, что наезжать полезно. Его советы и Ваша поддержка ему все больше вредны. Вы не видите? Прискорбно. Захотите послушать - обсудим. Спорить - не буду.


Конкретику, пожалуйста. Факты. Спорить не будете, как и отвечать за свои слова + на вопросы?

----------


## Won Soeng

Марина, Вы просто жалеете Юй Кана. Каких фактов Вы хотите? Что речь его безнравственна? Что он уделяет внимание только спорам? Что он старается уязвить оппонентов? Что он безосновательно придирается к ответам на его вопросы, предсказуемо обвиняя в ех оппонентов в одних и тех же манипуляциях, которых нет, но которые он везде подозревает? Он, знающий, но не умеющий так много в том же НЛП столь ревностно возмущается якобы сознательным обманом, даже не различая истинных причин ошибок оппонентов - заслуживает Вашей защиты? Да вы лишаете его последнего шанса понять, что пора заняться нравственностью, а не попрекать других в том, в чем его же главные проблемы: демагогия, манипулирование, высокомерие и зазнайство. Вы сами это видите, но из жалости молчите. Всех будете призывать к молчанию?

Ну, Вы меня разозлили Вашим нежеланием быть справедливой. Это пройдет. Но молчания то с какой стати просите? Все видят безнравственность. Вы видите. Юй Кан видит. Вто дальше? Будете закрывать глаза себе, ему, мне, всем кто ему делает замечания? Будем уходить в непонятку? Детский сад. Вам прада непонятно? Давайте всем докажем, что ни разу Юй Кан не заблуждается и не попрекает каждого кто с ним спорит в неразрешенным им методах спора с ним. Сколько можно потакать этой заносчивости?

----------


## Won Soeng

Марина. Факты в 100% сообщений Юй Кана. Если Вы закрываете глаза, я что, должен искать наиболее вопиющие? Не играйте со мной. Все могут заблуждаться и ошибаться. Я бываю заносчивым. Но я никогда не отстаиваю права на заносчивость. Научитесь признавать ошибке и не по акайте в ошибках Вашим любимчикам. Безнравственность нельзя оправдывать. Это ошибка всегда.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Юй Кан, никакой логики (то есть раздумий): вы облажались. Вы это знаете, я это знаю. Делаете хорошую мину при плохой игре. Незачет.


Всё, казалось бы, уже было: и -- ни с того ни с сего -- переходы на личность Юй Кана с обвинениями Юй Кана и во флуде, и в троллинге, и потоковые (как и в этом же треде) энэлпицы с проективными приписываниями, и пространный поклёп... Теперь -- куцее откровенное хамство с присуждением себе "победы".
Разве так поступать правильно?

----------

Марина В (26.01.2013)

----------


## Won Soeng

Вам что-то непонятно в моем сообщении Юй Кану? Спросите меня. Мне приходится продумывать слва ему, чтобы упредить его манипуляции. Что конкретно Вам неясно в моем сообщении ему? Это конкретное сообщение, вам оно понятно? Это факт, о котором Вы спрашиваете. Юй Кан не достоин критики? 

Я о вечаю за свои слова самими словами, которые посчитал нужным сказать. Не надо изображать мои слова пустыми. Возразите по факту, если есть чем.

----------


## Won Soeng

Юй Кан, хватит. Вас берегут, Вы такой ранимый, сразу плачетесь, с Вами неправильно разговаривают. Вам отвечают на ваше безнравственное поведение. Прекратите это нежелание понимать.

----------


## Won Soeng

Это не поклеп. Вас давно пора ставить на место каждый раз, когда Вы начинаете обвинять оппонентов в поклепе, передергивании, клевете, демагогии, манипуляциях. Сколько еще это будет сходить Вам с рук?

----------


## Dron

Вау

----------


## Юй Кан

Лёша, гнев, раздражение, ревность, желание "победить оппонента" любыми средствами -- плохие советчики... Остановитесь, пожалуйста?

----------

Марина В (26.01.2013)

----------


## Марина В

> Марина, Вы просто жалеете Юй Кана. Каких фактов Вы хотите? Что речь его безнравственна? Что он уделяет внимание только спорам? Что он старается уязвить оппонентов? Что он безосновательно придирается к ответам на его вопросы, предсказуемо обвиняя в ех оппонентов в одних и тех же манипуляциях, которых нет, но которые он везде подозревает? Он, знающий, но не умеющий так много в том же НЛП столь ревностно возмущается якобы сознательным обманом, даже не различая истинных причин ошибок оппонентов - заслуживает Вашей защиты? Да вы лишаете его последнего шанса понять, что пора заняться нравственностью, а не попрекать других в том, в чем его же главные проблемы: демагогия, манипулирование, высокомерие и зазнайство. Вы сами это видите, но из жалости молчите. Всех будете призывать к молчанию?
> 
> Ну, Вы меня разозлили Вашим нежеланием быть справедливой. Это пройдет. Но молчания то с какой стати просите? Все видят безнравственность. Вы видите. Юй Кан видит. Вто дальше? Будете закрывать глаза себе, ему, мне, всем кто ему делает замечания? Будем уходить в непонятку? Детский сад. Вам прада непонятно? Давайте всем докажем, что ни разу Юй Кан не заблуждается и не попрекает каждого кто с ним спорит в неразрешенным им методах спора с ним. Сколько можно потакать этой заносчивости?


Сейчас Вы конкретно подтасовываете факты, сознательно или нет -- дело Ваше. Могу сказать/пояснить жёстче.

Итак, начнём с вопросов, на которые Вы предпочли не отвечать? 



> Неправа с Вашей точки зрения, т.к. считаю что было бы правильнее смолчать, погасить эмоции,  проанализировать откуда у Вас взялась такая реакция? Или в чём-то другом/ещё?


Далее:



> Дабы не быть голословным, приведите, пожалуйста, пример тех самых "откровенных..."... Я конкретику люблю. Дайте Ваши факты?


И наконец, будьте добры *привести факты* ещё и по этому Вашему сообщению. Явите, пожалуйста, конкретные примеры демагогии, манипулирования, высокомерия и зазнайства Юй Кана?
Жалости же от меня вряд ли кто дождётся, ибо -- непродуктивно.

----------


## Won Soeng

Юй Кан. Хотел бы я увидеть, чтобы Вы хоть раз признали свою ошибку, спокойно, без апломба, без выгораживания Ваших достоинств, в свете которых это не такая уж и ошибка.
Чтобы Вы хоть раз допустили, что Вы не такая уж великая личность, чтобы Вас сознательно обманывали, или как-то ради Вас грешили в идеальности, когда Вы уличаете Вашим любимым "Вы не могли не знать".

Конечно же, во всем виной мое восприятие полное заблуждений. Юй Кан - святая невинность, непогрешим ни в чем, его нельзя никогда попрекнуть, это клевета! Только Юй Кан не клевещет, попрекая любого по собственному желанию.

Кроме Марии В кто-то еще в это верит?

Я один хочу увидеть в Юй Кане нормальное, равное отношение к собеседникам, без заносчивости и претензий?
Юй Кан, хоть кто-то с Вами в жизни имеет нормальные отношения, без зажатости, при этом не высказывая претензий Вам каждый раз после даже короткого общения? 
Я не верю. Или я действительно полный заблуждений глупец, ничего не понимающий в жизни.

----------


## Dron

> Жалости же от меня вряд ли кто дождётся, ибо -- непродуктивно.


Непродуктивно жалеть или быть объектом жалости?

----------


## Won Soeng

Мария В. Предельно жестко. Найдите мое сообщение и сообщение Юй Кана, на которое я ответил. Какие Ваши претензии? Хватит меня лечить. Хотите фактов - переходите к ним. Вы не любите факты. Вы жаждете защитить Юй Кана во что бы то ни стало. Вы никогда не видите, что Юй Кан позволяет себе попрекать других и обвиняет в клевете тех, кто попрекает его. Я не видел ни разу, чтобы Юй Кан извинился.

----------


## Dron

> Юй Кан - святая невинность, непогрешим ни в чем, его нельзя никогда попрекнуть, это клевета! Только Юй Кан не клевещет, попрекая любого по собственному желанию.
> 
> Кроме Марии В кто-то еще в это верит?


Почему сразу "верит"? Можно ведь и допускать, причем и в отношении вас также. Да и вообще кого угодно, ум другого не виден же.

----------


## Won Soeng

Допускать можно что угодно. Но потакать заносчивости - опасно. Все, кто возражал в чем-нибудь Юй Кану, предпочитали в конце-концов отказаться от пререканий. Независимо от того, признали они правоту Юй Кана, или просто поняли, что ему бесполезно что-то доказывать. Это не сегодня началось. Надо каждый раз ставить на место зазнавшегося человека. Людям нужна обратная связь. Это помогает. Юй Кану давно не помогали. Это прискорбно.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Лёша, гнев, раздражение, ревность, желание "победить оппонента" любыми средствами -- плохие советчики... Остановитесь, пожалуйста?


Как только Вы извинитесь за заносчивость и вспомните о правильной речи и пообещаете впредь придерживаться правильной речи и реагировать на замечания с благодарностью, а не взаимными претензиями.
Вы прекрасно знаете, что я легко отбрасываю и гнев и раздражение и желание победить. Сейчас Вы должны сделать выводы, а не я.

----------


## Dron

Вот я сейчас нашел позитив, вот он:
БТР пишет:



> Вы не любите факты. Вы жаждете защитить Юй Кана во что бы то ни стало.


Крайне мощное  и красивое высказывание (безотносительно верности)по форме и по сути, вы уместили любовь и ненависть в двух предложениях, кажется, еще немного, и от накала страстей лопнет монитор!!!

----------

Сергей Ч (26.01.2013)

----------


## Won Soeng

Мария В, как нибудь посоветуйте Юй Кану промолчать, хорошо? Я поверю, что Вы не предвзяты. Всего один раз.
А если как-нибудь, когда будут "обижать" Юй Кана, промолчите сами, я поклонюсь Вам.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Вот я сейчас нашел позитив, вот он:
> БТР пишет:
> 
> Крайне мощное  и красивое высказывание (безотносительно верности)по форме и по сути, вы уместили любовь и ненависть в двух предложениях, кажется, еще немного, и от накала страстей лопнет монитор!!!


Увы, всей страсти - меньше, чем восклицательных знаков в конце Вашего сообщения.

----------


## Марина В

> Мария В. Предельно жестко. Найдите мое сообщение и сообщение Юй Кана, на которое я ответил. Какие Ваши претензии? Хватит меня лечить. Хотите фактов - переходите к ним. Вы не любите факты. Вы жаждете защитить Юй Кана во что бы то ни стало. Вы никогда не видите, что Юй Кан позволяет себе попрекать других и обвиняет в клевете тех, кто попрекает его. Я не видел ни разу, чтобы Юй Кан извинился.


Бездоказательно. Ни к чему стараться во что бы то ни стало заполнить тред такими ложными посылами, это деструктивно. Ерша пожалейте, в конце концов.

----------

Юй Кан (26.01.2013)

----------


## Dron

> Увы, всей страсти - меньше, чем восклицательных знаков в конце Вашего сообщения.


Не знаю, БТР, мне ваше сознание не видно.

----------


## Won Soeng

Мария. Вы посмотрели мое сообщение? Что Вам непонятно? Я Вам что-то доказывал? Я обратил Ваше внимание. Ваша готовность обратить внимание - покоряет.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Не знаю, БТР, мне ваше сознание не видно.


И это разумно. Вот только не каждый может подобное сказать. Наверное Вы сейчас сказали что-то такое постыдное  :Smilie:  
Я тоже не вижу Вашего сознания. И у меня нет к Вам претензий. А если возникают, я их Вам высказываю, в надежде, что Вы обратите внимание, а не начнете защищаться и указывать мне, что я недостоин Вашего внимания.

Нужно очень большое самомнение, чтобы обвинять в поклепах и клевете людей, которые тебе делают простые замечания и высказывают недовольство.

----------


## Марина В

> Непродуктивно жалеть или быть объектом жалости?


И то и другое. Продуктивно любить, сострадать -- оказывать помощь.

----------

Юй Кан (26.01.2013)

----------


## Юй Кан

Лёша, просто напомню, с чего пошло, а теперь уже Вас просто несёт...




> Юй Кан, не знал, что у Вас такой острый глаз!


Дальше шло моё объяснение того, что никакого "острого глаза" нет: просто многолетний опыт работы с текстами...
Выложено оно было на непродолжительное время (о чём в нём сразу и сказал) с проставлением Вам "спасибы" и вскоре -- удалено мною же, но Вы успели на него ответить, процитировав лишь заключительную фразу из того моего поста:



> А так -- ведь это всё просто слова, правда?
> 			
> 		
> 
> Не все любят сладкое, кому-то клубничку подавай


Пожал тогда плечами и не стал на это никак реагировать... Понятно, почему?
(Вопрос -- риторический.)
На этом здесь заканчиваю.

----------


## Won Soeng

> И то и другое. Продуктивно любить, сострадать -- оказывать помощь.


В сообщениях мне, Ваша любовь, сострадание и помощь заключены только лишь в том, чтобы я промолчал и не делал замечаний Юй Кану, когда считаю, что он неправ, несправедлив, заносчив и слишком высокого мнения о себе?

----------


## Won Soeng

Юй Кан, было бы понятно, я бы с Вами не дискутировал. Мне непонятно Ваше поведение, я не одобряю его.

----------


## Dron

> И это разумно. Вот только не каждый может подобное сказать. Наверное Вы сейчас сказали что-то такое постыдное  
> Я тоже не вижу Вашего сознания.


А сознание Юй Кана, или даже Марины?

----------


## Won Soeng

> А сознание Юй Кана, или даже Марины?


Когда я вижу чье-то сознание и оно мне понятно, у меня не возникает вопросов. Если мне непонятно - я спрашиваю. Если за вопрос меня попрекают - я возмущаюсь. Если мне предлагают промолчать - я предлагаю не лечить меня. Но изначально - я хочу разобраться, почему человек ведет себя так, как я считаю неправильным. Почему я себя за это упрекаю, а человек отстаивает свое право так себя вести, как будто он прав. Я хочу понять, в чем эта правота.

----------


## Dron

> Когда я вижу чье-то сознание и оно мне понятно, у меня не возникает вопросов. Если мне непонятно - я спрашиваю. Если за вопрос меня попрекают - я возмущаюсь. Если мне предлагают промолчать - я предлагаю не лечить меня. Но изначально - я хочу разобраться, почему человек ведет себя так, как я считаю неправильным. Почему я себя за это упрекаю, а человек отстаивает свое право так себя вести, как будто он прав. Я хочу понять, в чем эта правота.


Вкратце- цЕните собеседника и ожидаете от него такого же к себе отношения.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Вкратце- цЕните собеседника и ожидаете от него такого же к себе отношения.


Разумеется. Я отвечаю Юй Кану тем, чего не позволяю в отношении других. Причина тому, что Юй Кан позволяет себе подобное и не понимает, что это неправильно. 
Я ошибаюсь? Так и нужно себя вести? Это правильно?

----------


## Марина В

> В сообщениях мне, Ваша любовь, сострадание и помощь заключены только лишь в том, чтобы я промолчал и не делал замечаний Юй Кану, когда считаю, что он неправ, несправедлив, заносчив и слишком высокого мнения о себе?


Сострадание/помощь заключены в совете избегать эмоциональной реакции, анализировать, откуда берется таковая, обратить внимание на себя/своё.

----------

Юй Кан (26.01.2013)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Сострадание/помощь заключены в совете избегать эмоциональной реакции, анализировать, откуда берется таковая, обратить внимание на себя/своё.


Сейчас нет эмоциональной реакции. Что дальше? Понимания, почему Юй Кан позволяет себе высокомерие и заносчивость - не добавилось. Идеи молчать по этому поводу - тоже, все так же нет. На что еще обратить внимание?

----------


## Dron

> Сейчас нет эмоциональной реакции. Что дальше? Понимания, почему Юй Кан позволяет себе высокомерие и заносчивость - не добавилось. Идеи молчать по этому поводу - тоже, все так же нет. На что еще обратить внимание?


Эмоций нет, остался чисто антропологический интерес?

----------


## Марина В

> Сейчас нет эмоциональной реакции. Что дальше? Понимания, почему Юй Кан позволяет себе высокомерие и заносчивость - не добавилось. Идеи молчать по этому поводу - тоже, все так же нет. На что еще обратить внимание?





> ...обратить внимание на себя/своё.


Всего благого.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Эмоций нет, остался чисто антропологический интерес?


Осталось неодобрение и желание разобраться.

----------


## Dron

> Осталось неодобрение и желание разобраться.


Безотносительно конкретной личности, интересует только общий механизм?

----------


## Won Soeng

Мария, во первых нет никакого "себя/свое". Во вторых, я обратил внимание на то, что считаю неправильным. Я не считаю, что это неправильное Юй Кана. Я хочу разобраться, с чего бы неправильное так защищалось. Поэтому, всего благого никогда не помешает, но это не ответ на мой вопрос.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Безотносительно конкретной личности, интересует только общий механизм?


Разумеется. И с самого начала так было. Я спокойно отношусь к ошибкам, в случае, если они признаются. Упорству в ошибках я не потакаю, безотносительно личностей.

----------


## Dron

> Разумеется. И с самого начала так было. Я спокойно отношусь к ошибкам, в случае, если они признаются. Упорству в ошибках я не потакаю, безотносительно личностей.


Ну, если вы неспокойно относитесь к нежеланию других признавать ошибки, то не будет ли такое беспокойство нарастать тем сильнее, чем дольше такие ошибки не будут признаваться?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Ну, если вы неспокойно относитесь к нежеланию других признавать ошибки, то не будет ли такое беспокойство нарастать тем сильнее, чем дольше такие ошибки не будут признаваться?


Достаточно того, что оно возникает. И вполне достаточно его выражать, а не сдерживать или скрывать. Не вижу в этом проблемы.

----------


## Dron

> Достаточно того, что оно возникает. И вполне достаточно его выражать, а не сдерживать или скрывать. Не вижу в этом проблемы.


Такой подход применим ко всем клешам, или только к этой конкретно?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Такой подход применим ко всем клешам, или только к этой конкретно?


Если ошибка возникает и не признается, на нее следует обращать внимание. Безотносительно личности. Не обращать на ошибку внимание - невежество.

----------


## Dron

> Если ошибка возникает и не признается, на нее следует обращать внимание. Безотносительно личности. Не обращать на ошибку внимание - невежество.


Как долго следует обращать внимание? Вплоть до ее признания и раскаяния?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Как долго следует обращать внимание? Вплоть до ее признания и раскаяния?


Несомненно. Если точнее - до ее прекращения. Признание и раскаяние - промежуточный этап.

----------


## Dron

> Несомненно. Если точнее - до ее прекращения. Признание и раскаяние - промежуточный этап.


Если совершивший ошибку забыл про нее, следует ли ему напомнить о ней?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Если совершивший ошибку забыл про нее, следует ли ему напомнить о ней?


Это безотносительно личности. Если ошибка не совершается - возможно, она прекращена. Если она снова возникнет - значит следует снова обратить на нее внимание.

----------


## Юй Кан

Мемуар почти в тему.

В бане периодически чищу и сушу парилку. Иногда -- в одиночестве.
Подождал, пока немногие, кто парился, выйдут. Все быстро ушли, кроме сидящего на верхнем полке обильно курчавого парня лет сорока, плотного сложения и невысокого роста. Мы с ним не знакомы, но знаю его как любителя выпить, громогласного задиру и бузотёра. Судя по его компании -- дальнобойщик... Компания -- не моя, хотя со многими из неё, кто ходит постоянно, время от времени общаюсь. Нормальные мужики. А этот -- редкий и очень шумный гость.

Говорю: "Долго сидеть будешь? Все уже вышли, а ты -- чего?"
Ответ: "Сколько хочу, столько и буду сидеть". И ухмыляется.

Начинаю уборку, прошу его подвинуться на полке, чтобы подмести мусор у него под ногами, -- не рыпается, продолжая ухмыляться.
Ладно, подмёл вокруг него и убираю дальше.
Дверь в парилку с самого начала была открыта, и сидеть там, чуть погодя, в уже остывшей... -- просто глупо. Но -- принципиально сидит! %)

Подмёл и потом протёр всё и начинаю, ядрёно, как и положено, добавив пара, сушить парилку, махая входной дверью.
Тут он сбегает по ступенькам (продолжать сидеть -- дурь: градус очень высокий!) и застывает передо мною, произнося с глубочайшей иронией: "А ты -- ам-би-ци-о-зен! : )"
Улыбаюсь в ответ: "Ну да, я -- амбициозен, убирая для всех парилку, а ты, мешавший мне это делать?.. : )"
В ответ злобное: "Да пошёл ты на ...!" и -- уходит.
Обиделся, значит, очень... И у меня, надменного и амбициозного, не было ни малейшего желания догонять его и извиняться.

----------

Марина В (26.01.2013)

----------


## Александар

BTR: "...почему человек ведет себя так, как *я считаю неправильным*. ...Надо каждый раз *ставить на место* зазнавшегося человека. ... *Мне непонятно* Ваше поведение, *я не одобряю его*. ... *он неправ, несправедлив, заносчив* и слишком высокого мнения о себе ..." и далее в том же духе.
     В учении Будды воспитание нравственности, добродетели идёт самым первым шагом, у не понявших это выходят такие мысли-речения. Из азов учения - Дхаммапада(по памяти):
   Он обидел меня, он оскорбил меня, он обобрал меня, у тех кто держит такие мысли ненависть возрастает, не кончается, кто не держит таких мыслей возрастает нравственность.
    Беда в том, что почти все сразу лезут в работу с умом, никто не хочет взращивать добродетель - вот и результаты. Но тренировка ума без добродетели растит монстров, либо сбивает с катушек.

----------

Марина В (26.01.2013), Ритл (26.01.2013), Юй Кан (26.01.2013)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Всё, казалось бы, уже было: и -- ни с того ни с сего -- переходы на личность Юй Кана с обвинениями Юй Кана и во флуде, и в троллинге, и потоковые (как и в этом же треде) энэлпицы с проективными приписываниями, и пространный поклёп... Теперь -- куцее откровенное хамство с присуждением себе "победы".
> Разве так поступать правильно?


Так - неправильно. Однако, я это способен признать. А вот Вы никак не хотите признать, что неправильно не обращать внимания на замечания и критику, превращать все в обвинения оппонента в энэлпицах, проективных приписываниях и пространном поклепе, куцем отровенном хамстве и присуждением побед. 

Я пока не нашел, как правильно делать Вам замечания, чтобы Вы их видели. Буду искать. А вот факт того, что Вы не считаете себя ошибающимся, и более того, даже не допускаете такой возможности, я и называю высокомерием и зазнайством. Не с целью Вас обидеть, а с целью это высокомерие и зазнайство прекратить.

Вам все еще непонятно? Скажите, что Вам - непонятно. Не надо из-за непонимания причины критики и замечаний тут же искать проблему в оппоненте. 
Вы зациклились на этом самом НЛП, что видите его везде, где надо и не надо. Попробуйте обратить внимание на себя, как всем рекомендуете. Попробуйте не искать везде подмену понятий, особенно, когда люди в принципе не уделяли внимания столь дорогим Вашему уму и сердцу Понятиям с большой буквы. 

Это у Вас не получается нормально общаться с людьми, из-за того, что Вы видите кругом одну демагогию, манипуляции, передергивания и подмены. Это Вам нужно подумать, почему у Вас большая часть общения сводится в результате к препиранию с другими участниками. Проблема не в том, что Вы чего-то не знаете. Проблема в том, как высоко Вы себя хотите превознести.
Научитесь просто слушать критику и, для начала - допускать, что для нее есть основания. И не воспринимать ее в штыки: "да кто Вы такой, чтобы мне указывать!" с дальнейшим презрительным "ну где, где я был по Вашему недостойному мнению неправ", а воспринимать с благодарностью и достоинством, что на Ваше неумелое поведение обратили внимание с желанием сделать его более умелым.

Почему я уверен, что Вы снова воспримете это переходом на личности, хамством и недостойным Вашего внимания эмоциональным потоком демагогии, энэлперства, подмены понятий и манипуляций?
Я сказал это, чтобы Вы не трудились повторять Ваши штампы. Но Вы то думаете, что это не Ваши штампы, а мудрое видение моего ума, да?

----------


## Юй Кан

"Нет, это неправильный ответ, работайте ещё."

----------

Марина В (26.01.2013)

----------


## Won Soeng

> "Нет, это неправильный ответ, работайте ещё."


Этот ответ может дать учитель, имеющий авторитет. Когда это говорите Вы, не имеющий авторитета - это необоснованные амбиции. В миру они имеют название зазнайства и высокомерия.
Сначала Вы должны доказать, что поняли полученный ответ, понимаете вопрос и знаете, какую ошибку исправляет работа над вопросом.

----------

Дмитрий С (26.01.2013)

----------


## Юй Кан

Так 勿, 不勿 или 勿勿? %)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Так 勿, 不勿 или 勿勿? %)


Я не разбираюсь в лингвистических тонкостях отрицания.

----------

Нико (26.01.2013)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Этот ответ может дать учитель, имеющий авторитет. Когда это говорите Вы, не имеющий авторитета - это необоснованные амбиции. В миру они имеют название зазнайства и высокомерия.
> Сначала Вы должны доказать, что поняли полученный ответ, понимаете вопрос и знаете, какую ошибку исправляет работа над вопросом.


"Еще не чисто."

----------

Марина В (27.01.2013)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Я не разбираюсь в лингвистических тонкостях отрицания.


Это был всего лишь краткий аналог той многословной околесицы, которою начинены Ваши переходы на личности в этой теме... Но Вы ведь будете отрицать и это, не разбираясь в лингвистических тонкостях отрицания?

----------

Марина В (27.01.2013)

----------


## Алик

Так много сообщений, .... ученики спорят, а жизнь проходит ...

----------

Pema Sonam (27.01.2013)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Это был всего лишь краткий аналог той многословной околесицы, которою начинены Ваши переходы на личности в этой теме... Но Вы ведь будете отрицать и это, не разбираясь в лингвистических тонкостях отрицания?


Какой высокий слог: "многословная околесица"  :Smilie:  Как способствует желанию к Вам прислушаться, внять мудрости. Что же мешает? Не догадываетесь?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Какой высокий слог: "многословная околесица"  Как способствует желанию к Вам прислушаться, внять мудрости. Что же мешает? Не догадываетесь?


"Совсем не чисто."

----------

Марина В (27.01.2013)

----------


## Won Soeng

> "Совсем не чисто."


"Протрите зеркало"

----------


## Юй Кан

> "Протрите зеркало"


"Не лечите меня. Я хожу сюда затем, чтобы отбрасывать, а не изменять..." : )

----------

Марина В (27.01.2013)

----------


## Александар

Да перестаньте же вы, ей богу. Два сапога -пара, как мадамы-соседки на лестничной площадке, никто не хочет сдаваться(считать себя побеждённой). Посмотрите на себя со стороны: что видите? Для склок есть личка, публичка, ну не в теме же тянуть резину. Спасибо за внимание. Ну и модератор(Аууу) мог бы, что-нибудь посоветовать в личку.

----------


## Юй Кан

Раздражение -- плохой советчик и никак не помощник... Для остального есть кнопка "Пожаловаться на это собщение".

----------

Марина В (27.01.2013)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

Тема ушла в оффтоп, поэтому закрывается.

----------

Pema Sonam (27.01.2013), Дмитрий С (27.01.2013)

----------

